# ...turn the page



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Ok, as many of you know, I have been busy going to school to attain my realtor's license. last Friday, I accomplished this task. Unfortunately, the four nights per week with my two jobs, i hadn't been able to get to the gym more than once per week, if that.
This is my year for change. I am embarking into a new career, the schooling is finished, and I selected a broker this afternoon, so next week I shuld be up and running with that.

I joke arund with saying a different 'chapter' in my life and was listenting to  Bob Seager on the radio, when this title struck me.

Turn the page. New chapter. I have new vigor, new drive. Spring is coming and I am working on achieveing several new goals for myself this year. It starts here. Ground zero. Day 1!

Feel freto check in and help tweak, fix or offer any advice that can help me achieve this! 
(Mainly with my diet...)
I am getting taped and bf %'d Tuesday. Pics..as horrible as they will be will also be taken and posted soon....feel free to not laugh.
So...without further adoo.....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Aww Mike, I'm so proud of you!!!  
This IS your year, and I know that you will rock it!! 

I'll be right here rootin' and cheerin' for ya! 


...now visit my journal damnit!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Week 1:
Day1, 14 Apr, 03:

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 155*15, 205*9, 205*7, 225*5, 225*4

Incline Bench Press:
135*9, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 225*3, 225*5, 135*11

Cable Flye:
45*10, 50*10, 50*8

**no cardio..

FOOD:
1) 2 pkts, oatmeal, protein shake w/ skim  milk, cup coffee
2) apprx. 8oz steak, cup low fat cottage cheese, small salad w/ 
    fat free Italian dr.
3) Protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5 g creatine
4) 2 chicken sandwiches, serving low fat cottage cheese, diet
     pepsi
5) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine
6) 2 chicken breasts with 1/2 can carrots & peas.
4 liters water


Weights SUCK! Will be going back up each week! Felt good though!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww Mike, I'm so proud of you!!!
> This IS your year, and I know that you will rock it!!
> 
> ...



yes ma'am!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 15, 2003)

Congrats on the license!! Good luck getting back in the groove, I know you can do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

thnx, bud-
been looking at your workouts, incorporate some with mine..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2003)

Good For you for starting a journal~

Like Jen said~ this is your year.. your gonna ROCK!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Didn't make the gym todfay..

Had to take care of a couple things with the new career...took up my window for working out. I will just make a couple adjustments in my schedule and keep on track..

hey...I woke this afternoon..(jeez, sounds like something Crash would say, doesn't it??)

..and after one whole day of working out...I'm not huge yet...damn...gotta go back..

My chest is SORE though! I really blasted it yesterday!


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

I like your new title..

Good luck on the new chapter of your life, new career et al..

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Didn't make the gym todfay..



what is this??  No gym today.  Did you forget to turn the page ...   ... congrats again on the new career to be and let's not have any more 'didn't make the gym' comments in this journal.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Burner! 
Whatcha doing? We want an update!  

Happy Easter buddy!

Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

I did legs on Wednesday, delts and tris Thursday and will do back Saturda.
Will fill in blanks when bring work out log to work tomorrow.
Happy Easter to you too!
I'm working this weekend, so will be waking up Sunday afternoon, going to paren'ts house for Easter dinner w/ family...then back to work..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

I am pm'in you brotha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

wahoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

Week 1:
Day2, 16 Apr, 03:

Legs:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*3

Leg Press:
370*10, 370*10, 370*10

Leg Ext:
120*12, 150*10, 150*8


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

Week 1:
Day 3, 17 Apr, 03:

Delts and Tris:
Machine Military Press:
10*20, 25*15, 45*10, 45*8, 55*4

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*6, 40*6

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*1, 40*10

Upright Row:
95*10, 95*8

Skull Crusher:
75*10, 85*9, 85*8

Dips:
BW*11, BW*10

Tri Ext (blue machine):
90*5 / 50*10, 90*5, 50*8

**no cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

Week 1:
Day 4, 19 Apr, 03:

Pull Ups;
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*7 = 45 

Bar Bell Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10

**out of time. Had to ge to work.
**on a lighter side..I actaully got to help out a newbie weight lifter. he was doing squats wrong, I gave him some pointers and showed him how to properly do squats...

Food:
1)  2 packets oatmeal, protein shake, cup coffee
2) 2 ckx breasts, cup rice, 1/2 can green beans, diet pepsi
3) protein shake w/ 5 g glutamine and 5 g creatine
4) 2 chx breasts, 1/2 can veggies
5) chicken sandwhich, serving cottage cheese, sugar free 
    cool-aide (actuall not cool-aide, but easiest to describe)
6) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine and 5g creatine

3 - 4 liters water


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

looks good b. thats a great start. keep it up and you will hit your goals in no time.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

thanks! I am hoping the weights and reps I have been able to push will be back within range soon! Then push beyond!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

this is the link to the last page of last journal that I was actively working out to see where I was, where I am at and where I want to be:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10057&perpage=30&pagenumber=4


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Week 2:
Day1, 22 Apr, 03

Chest:
Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 155*15, 205*9, 205*6, 225*4, 225*4

Smith Machine Decline Bench Press:
200*10, 250*6, 250*4, 200*10

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*10, 185*4

Pec Dec:
110*12, 130*8, 130*5

* Pretty much same weight a last week, but this time no spotter...might have been able to do another couple reps if had one..so I will take that as a small gain..

** seems every friggin time I want to do the decline BB Press, someone else jumps on it..


***no cardio
**forgot food..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Week 2:
Day2, 24 Apr, 03

Legs:
Squat:
135*15, 185*15, 225*12, 225*9, 225*10

Leg Curl:
130*12, 150*8, 150*9

* ran out of time...had to get to work..got there too late...someone...had my attention too long...legs were SCREAMING by time I hobbled out the door. I kept my rests to a minimum to help make it more intense..

FOOD:
1) Mike McSammich! ( 3 egg whts, 1 yolk, 1 slice low fat cheese, 2 slices lean turkey, english muffin/ cup of coffee
workout
2) Protein shake, w/5g glutamine, 5g creatine
3) 2 baked chx breasts, 1/2 can carrots, 1 cup rice
4) chicken sandwich, slice low fat cheese, cup low fat cottage cheese, can dt pepsi
5) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can carrots, 1 cup rice

**3 - 4 liters water


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Have been emailing with an incredible woman. She has been taking up my time...lucky me. I need to get a face to face w/ her soon!
So..I have really been in a good mood lately..I have my first open house on Saturday!

I might be able to get a friend to get some current pics of me this weekend...so get a look at what I am looking like right now. I just got BF % measured a couple days ago. It is 18%. It sux, but not as bad as I thought. So..when the pics come out...be gentle!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey look!! You gotta journal to whore in (sorry J'Bo  )
Good news about your license.
Be watchin ya


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thnx, Riss!
J'Bo was here? I missed her??? DAMN!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 25, 2003)

18% ... that is not bad, in fact, I'd guess better than half the population!

Good luck on your open house 

Oh yeah ... morning Burner!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Have been emailing with an incredible woman. She has been taking up my time...lucky me. I need to get a face to face w/ her soon!
> So..I have really been in a good mood lately..I have my first open house on Saturday!
> Good luck on the open house..you dont need it though.
> I might be able to get a friend to get some current pics of me this weekend...so get a look at what I am looking like right now. I just got BF % measured a couple days ago. It is 18%. It sux, but not as bad as I thought. So..when the pics come out...be gentle!



so whos the lucky lady B? 

i know you are still looking great. cant wait to see those green eyes.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey look!! You gotta journal to whore in (sorry J'Bo  )
> Good news about your license.
> Be watchin ya



WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## lina (Apr 25, 2003)

Hiya Burner!

A gal? That sounds   tell us more!!!

18% doesn't sound bad. You'll get there in no time!

So what's up this weekend? Good luck on your open house... It's going to be gorgeous here.  Will have a chance to ride your bike?  Let us know what happens!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

Yah and let us know about all the details between you and this Chick of yours.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

can't..secret squirrel stuff..
let me just say...I like her. She seems to be an amazing woman and I want to spend a long time getting to know her. She is a definate motivator to look my best!

in the future, you bet. Her  identity shall be revealed sometime in the future..
hmm.....a little mystery in the life of burner...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 18% ... that is not bad, in fact, I'd guess better than half the population!
> 
> Good luck on your open house
> ...



hey NT-
how's things? I'm pretty good.
Thnx on the open house..getting ready to step out to buy a new suit...going to look all respactable like...

been meaning to ask you something...I'll get back to you..
y'all are still going back to jamaica this year?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> can't..secret squirrel stuff..
> let me just say...I like her. She seems to be an amazing woman and I want to spend a long time getting to know her. She is a definate motivator to look my best!
> 
> ...




Squirrel stuff hey...well i am not telling you about my amazing man, that i want to get to know for a long time. So there. Bet your curious though. One hint, HE IS A HOTTIE and SWEETER than chocolate.

And i am never telling...until you give me somemore details...this is going to be fun....haha...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Thnx, Riss!
> J'Bo was here? I missed her??? DAMN!





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> WTF is that supposed to mean?



I was just apologisin to J for us tallin crap about beer in her journal......


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> getting ready to step out to buy a new suit...going to look all respactable like...


Extra wide in the shoulders mate??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

thats ok riss. iam allergic to beer and would die if i drank one. so dont really care for one. you can come to my journal anytime.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you can cum to my journal anytime.


 Thanks J


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

i did not write that silly. now we r takin up room on b's journal. u do need a journal R.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

Done!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Extra wide in the shoulders mate??



yeah...how'd you know..even has a man girdle option for the mid-section...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Can ya fit dem quads in da pants??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm not that big..funny man!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Week 2:
Day 3, 26 Apr, 03

Delts / Tris

Sit. Military machine Press:
10*15, 25*15, 45*10, 55*5, 55*5 * 

Standing Lateral DB Raises:
25*10, 40*6, 40*6

Reverse Pec Dec:
130*8, 130*8, 130*

DB Shrugs:
75*12, 85*10, 90*10   * No straps

Skull Crushers:
75*12, 85*12

Dips:
45*7, 45*6

Cable Press Downs:
150*8, 150*8

Cardio:
Elliptical, 15 Min


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Yer lat raises are a good weight.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm not that big..funny man!


You will be....... oh yes...... you will be


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Week 2:
Day 4, 27 Apr, 03

Back / Bis

SLDL:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 225*8

Pull up:
BW*10, BW*10, 45*5, 45*3

Pull Down:
150*12, 180*8, 160*10

BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 185*6

Cybex High Rows:
90*10, 135*10

BB Curls:
65*10, 85*10, 105*5, 105*5

Camber Bar Preacher Curls:
65*8, 65*8

Hammer DB Curls:
25*10, 35*8

* Still cannot get many reps with weighted pull ups...hopefully will be better next time!

** Pull Downs: had to drop weight, reps were getting sloppy

***curls felt pretty good, tendons were not hurting after work out! Wahoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yer lat raises are a good weight.


 thanx, bro!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

I rekon we'd make good w/o partners, very similar weights.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Week 3:
Day 1, 28 Apr, 03

Chest:
BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 225*7, 225*5, 245*5, 275*1!

Incline BB Bench Press:
185*7, 225*4, 135*10

Decline BB Bench Press:
225*6, 225*5, 225*4

= out of time.

* For starters: Have been taking 1-test since day one. I flet GREAT Today, although way behind time schedule. That might have made it better. Kept rests to a minimum. 
You ever have those days taht you go thru the workout, not really doing all that good...just feel like a 'bystander', not really into it? wel, that has happened in the past. Kept pushing thru hoping it would clear up. well...NOT THIS WORKOUT! I was in the fuqqin' ZONE today! I felt huge! The weights knew who was in charge that day! I was focused, I was there to do one thing. Tear down the muscle and push my limits. I accomplished that!
I felt so pumped and whooped afterwards, I knew this will be some good growth! The guy I had spotting me after the 2nd set @ 225, said I should do 275 for a rep. Wasn't sure, but said, WTF. It went up so fast and EASY! I am happy with todays results! (If ya couldn't tell..)

Food:
1) 6 egg whts, 1 yolk, cup of coffee
workout
2) protein shake, 5 g glutamine, 5g creatine
3) turkey burger, slice low fat cheese, dt mt. dew
4) lean hot pockets
5) 2 chx breasts, 1/2 can carrots, 1 cup rice

4 - 5 liters water


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I rekon we'd make good w/o partners, very similar weights.


told ya..but kilos throw me off!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

125kg for 1 after all that :bounce: Killer man 
I had to convert every thing to work out your weights  *divide by 2.2* 
I'm not on any "supps" though so you'd blow past me pretty quick i rekon....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

thnx. bro-
we had kilos in our gym when I was in Saudi way back when...luckily the plates were very similar in size....would have been lost...math? in the gym? oof..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Da gym's for one thing only bud........




















Pervin'


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

pervin, eh? Nice 'sheilas' in your gym?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks J



Again....ris stop changing my responses you dirty oinker.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

I i get to talk to most of them  Stuffed if i know why...
Guess they all know i'm married and they feel safe cause i dont hit on them....
Plus i'm extremely handsome!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Again....ris stop changing my responses you dirty oinker.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

lean pockets hey b.
naughty naughty naughty.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Whats a lean pocket??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

like a pizza only its folded into a pocket....like a perogie (shit i dont know how to spell perogy my grams would be soo upset)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Hmmm dont know what a poooroogie is but a pizza pocket is *slurp* makin me *slurp* salavate


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

hey...I was starving! I needed food..it was the closest thing to it at 1am!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Whats wrong with it?? Good carbs.... protien..... some vegies or salad how can you go wrong


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

that's what I say...butt..noooo, let a competing woman, whether j'bo, or w8....hear about it.....it is evil!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Fuq, dont tell GP.... (he's a bit of a girl) he thinks carrots, corn and tomatoes are evil


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

see...I think chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream is evil....carrots..good...

Of course..I do not look anything like GP.....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT!?! chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream is evil??????
Ohhhh i'm screwd now......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

I know...ya know..I just real;ized...I have been visited by j'bo..seen her avi? (I know...hard not to)
it is a wondrus thing to see that
<===========a few posts back in my journal...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Yessssss the J'Bo avi 
I was chatin with her..... she makes quick guest apperances to get yer blood pressure up then vanishes....  

Come back J.....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Ive been tryin to find some pics of her...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

she's a little reclusive, isn't she...
you found pics of her? Where? better not know...don't need to raise my blod pressure this close to going to bed...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

What about that new woman of yours?? How that goin


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

ear to ear....baby!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

These are a bit old.... last year...
Jeez she got a nice butt







Musta been cold??






Thats her on the far right  eh??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> ear to ear....baby!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Sooooo HOT!! And the champ!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

tha..tha...thatt's her? holy hot chick!
hold on a sec..I feel a PM coming...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

This is the best clear shot i could find...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> tha..tha...thatt's her? holy hot chick!
> hold on a sec..I feel a PM coming...


Ahhh PM = "pull myself"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

you got it..

WEll. my shift relief just showed up..speaking of going and pulling myself..
later, bro!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Time for bed (and protien) drop me a line mate http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17229 My journal is pretty lonely (although i dont mind J'Bo bein the only other poster   )


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yessssss the J'Bo avi
> I was chatin with her..... she makes quick guest apperances to get yer blood pressure up then vanishes....
> 
> Come back J.....



I dont vanish silly...

now we gotta talk ris......NO MORE posting old photos....and where the hell did you find those anyways? your in such big trouble...dont make me come over there and kick your ass..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

you are so mean.

so b..thumbs up on the new girl hey...care to share details.... what all of a sudden you are private...go figure.....SHARE brotha share....give us something.....i gave you photos (well bad ris did).


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ris is good ... again, how lucky will I be to see the real deal - I have to say it again, holy f###!!


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you are so mean.
> 
> so b..thumbs up on the new girl hey...care to share details.... what all of a sudden you are private...go figure.....SHARE brotha share....give us something.....i gave you photos (well bad ris did).



Yeah we want details! 

I think Burner is dating a vampire.... he's up at night and sleeps during the day...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ris is good ... again, how lucky will I be to see the real deal - I have to say it again, holy f###!!


we need to iron out some details soon NT. You and the mrs. like sushi? i cant wait to feast on sushi sunday.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now we gotta talk ris......NO MORE posting old photos....and where the hell did you find those anyways? your in such big trouble...dont make me come over there and kick your ass..


Old photos, new photos i dont give a rip, YOUR HOT!!
But i cant wait to see some new ones 
*now, to devise a plan to get her so pissed off she's comin ova*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ris is good ... again, how lucky will I be to see the real deal - I have to say it again, holy f###!!



Hey buddy!
You lucky dawg! You get to see j'bo up close and in person??? YOU, sir....NEED to take many, MANY pics for us!

Who is this girl? Not much details yet, still in early stages...if things progress like I would like them to, more to follow in a later, more appropriate time. She isn't one of those weekend conquests of before...I think she has real potential as a 'keeper'...
That is all for now.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

ahhh b. thats great. i agree that taking time to get to know eachother is great. keep us in the loop though k


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Hows the loop...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

the loop is good...I finally got a picture of her...hope she doesn't mind...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

not bad, eh?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Ohhh baby  You've had a long night eh????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

what do u think...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Found a new smilies web site eh


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

knew about it long time ago....just use it sporadically...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

So do you train of an arvo before work or what..


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Ohhh baby  You've had a long night eh????



Hey pt, did you just make a pass at Burner?



Long night, eh Mike?

Your online gf looks beautiful! More like the wicked witch!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey buddy!
> You lucky dawg! You get to see j'bo up close and in person??? YOU, sir....NEED to take many, MANY pics for us!
> 
> ...



I will do my best Burner!  I think I'll like a kid in a candy store ... a whole lot of fit beautiful ladies


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey pt, did you just make a pass at Burner?
> 
> 
> ...




Oh so she is online? humm we are getting some hints now...


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

J'bo, he said it was a woman he's emailing so I refer to her as his online friend versus someone he knows in person ...




> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Have been emailing with an incredible woman. She has been taking up my time...lucky me. I need to get a face to face w/ her soon!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey pt, did you just make a pass at Burner?
> 
> 
> ...


Your so pornal Lina  *i like it*


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

so..it wasn't her best side..be nice...


If I am working that night, yes I work out in the afternoon. If not, I will go in theevening.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

that is your post?
great journal entry slacker.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

they are coming...I...have all night...I must pace myself...


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

o i c....

night babe.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

g'night. Thnx 4 the delt tips! Might be ablew to use them next time!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

Week 3:
Day 2, 1 May, 03

Delts / Tris

Dunb Bell Military Press:
30*15, 40*12, 50*10, 50*10, 60*6

DB Front Raise:
20*10, 30*8

Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*5, 

DB Bent Over Raise:
40*8, 40*8

Dips:
BW*13, 45*5 (left shoulder started acting up, stopped)

Rope Tricep Extension (Blue):
70*10, 80*5, 80*6/50*8/30*8


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

Week 3:
Day 3, 2 May, 03

Back:
Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*12, 45*4, 45*4

Wide Grip BB Rows:
135*10, 185*8, 185*7, 185*6

Pull Down:
160*8, 180*6, 180*5

WG Cable Rows:
180*8, 180*9, 180*5


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

need 2 hurry up-n-get my 'before' pix taken..and in....I'm starting to fill out again....


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

what does filling out again mean? 

you do alot of wide grip back movements...what kind of grip do you do for pullups?


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

muscles are filling out agani..kinda of like putting air back into a ballon..after it has begun to deflate...

All movements are wide grip. Have read that there is no need to realy do any narrow grip movements beyond variety. Besides, I usually do move hands between sets for slightly different widths.


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2003)

good evening Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

was'sup, brotha!
whatcha doing tongight? Oh yeah...I remember you saying y'all are staying at home this weekend. How's that going? Just working here....
about to go and nuke some food...Im friggin hungry...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2003)

Week 4:
Day 1, 4 May, 03
Chest:
Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
50*15, 70*12, 90*10, 100*5, 100*6

***ok, this workout got off to a great start. Weights felt great. Went up fairly well too...finished that set...felt good...walked to bench press, loaded up weights for first set...then went to get a drink from fountain...
Passed by an aqquaintance of mine, said hiya and joked about the cracks in the pad on the leg extension she was using. She then asked me about squats, if they were supposewd to hurt your back. I had her go and show me how she did it. First off, she went to that smith rack that has an angled vert. So, I walked her over to the squat rack and introduced her to that. I showed her how to do a squat, then had her do it. I showed her how to use the safety bars to gauge how far down she needs to go as well as using it for safety. I also showednher how to do 'sissy squats' at home to practice her form so she will do them correctly. Hopefully she will listen adn do them. I even told her about this site and how to log in. I doubt that she will join. She had that look of ok, whatever' on her face.
So...that 20 minutes of basic instruction took my rest of my work out away.
So...workout was crap, but felt good that I was able to help out in my limited abilities.

Food?
we won't talk about it. I ran out of said food so had to eat out...
just call it a cheat day...

and I didn't even eat any damn ice cream either!

Today is legs...tuesday will be, "I cannot walk right' day...


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

You can do 100lb dumbbels? Man you are strong!  That is the max weight in our gym and I remember one time looking at them suckers and thinking that they would make good tick crushers!   Did I tell you it's tick season around here?

 good work burner!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

we played 'parents' this weekend ... LOL

Thsi coming weekend will be different.  Friends of the family's 18 year old wants to take Jacquelyn for the weekend.  Woo Hoo.  Who knows what kind of trouble we'll get into.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2003)

you crack me up, NT!
Y'all have a great family life! I want that someday...now just to find that special girl...
 

Heylina!
Oh, stop...I ma not that strong...
I do know about ticks...do not miss those little suckas! 
I should have been up to 120- 130lbs by now....oh well...will get there!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

It's important to enjoy life ... 

Life's too short not to enjoy it ... as long as our bills are paid, there is a roof over our heads and there are clothes on our backs, ----------> we're good to set the party on fire.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

well..I will update the gym part of this tomorrow...but....today was not a great day for me.
I..finally....sold...my motorcycle....unfortunately, out of necessity.
I needed to free up some $$ fore my new businesses ad such...and seeings as it was paid for....it had to go.
Like this thread is named, turn the page. That chapter is closed.
I ma sure my parents aren't too upset that I not longer have that "death machine", but I really did like it.
Oh well..everything happens for a reason. I did get a lot of enjoyment out of her...as well as a few heart stopping moments...
So....a moment of silence for moving past my favorite 'toy'..............
























...ok. Next.


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

You are very funny! 

I'm in mourning too for your loss of your motorcycle!

Mikey is growing up! 

I'm getting good {{{{{{{{{vibes}}}}}}}}}}}} over the internet line......................

.... let me look in my crystal ball.........................

......I see a successful business..............................................
...............I see numbers................................lots of numbers.....................telephone numbers?...................................
..............lots of girls calling Mikey....................................................
....girls calling Mikey.....Is Mikey home?  Mikey wanna play?............
........Mikey plays with one hot girl.................Mikey falls in love.......................girl falls in love with Mikey!!!!!!  Mikey gets maried............................!!!! Lina is happy!!! 

OK, time for bed! I'm going looney! 

Don't forget to tell me bout your new venture!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

will do!
oh! I have not one..but TWO open houses this weekend! one saturday, one sunday! wahoo!
(I still need damned business cards...)
lots of girls call me? That would be a first...might get one or two once in a while..(hey, does mom count?)


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

No burner mom does not count.... 
NOT THE BIKE!!! Nooooooooooooooo  
I see.......... a new bike.......... yes a new bike.......... the numbers that Lina saw......... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$......... a beatuiful new shiney bike....... 

Hey mate if ya get stuck for a card on the weekend get some thicker paper.... almost cardboard stuff. Make some on ya puter.... just an idea if ya get stuck


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

bikes are so overrated....i agree with lina about you growing up......ris is just a puppy....and as for the girly she probably likes the fact that you got rid of the bike anyways.....so you would stay around longer.......so you still chattin with that new girl of yours?
comeone burner we need some more details......lina and i are curious women..........
well have a great day!
P.S how did your leg workout go?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I love my bike!, I would get rid of it for my jenny if she wanted me too


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

What is this growing up subject you ladies talk about.  
I hear that from my mother all the time.  When are you going to grow up.  Hhhhmmm, let's see ... if growing up is what and how you live life ... watching endless hours of TV ... brushing the dogs ... going to bingo - count me out.  I don't think my heart could stand being 'grown up'.  I'd die of boredom.

I'm with Ris ... the numbes Lina forecast are the amount of dollars you made for your first mansion sale and the amount of dollars you spent on the better, faster machine!  Burner, don't get conned into the 'growing up' scheme ... I've seen grown ups, they're not very exciting.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

Your jenny? Sawheet your gf's name is jenny? 

NT...i like bingo... and i am fun


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> What is this growing up subject you ladies talk about.
> I hear that from my mother all the time.  When are you going to grow up.  Hhhhmmm, let's see ... if growing up is what and how you live life ... watching endless hours of TV ... brushing the dogs ... going to bingo - count me out.  I don't think my heart could stand being 'grown up'.  I'd die of boredom.
> 
> I'm with Ris ... the numbes Lina forecast are the amount of dollars you made for your first mansion sale and the amount of dollars you spent on the better, faster machine!  Burner, don't get conned into the 'growing up' scheme ... I've seen grown ups, they're not very exciting.


I am only 5-6 I will never GROW up


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

5-6 years old or 5.6"?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

No silly your Jenny, right?????


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

5 big feet and 6 towering inches baby, all MAN MEAT!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

haha. yes my name is jenny.

so b...how was the leg workout...did you finish it or did you Explode with excitement?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Is that what you kids call that now, excitement??   Well I cannot wait to explode some excitement later


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

whatchu talkin about willis?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

AHHH Mr drummond, like arnold said that he wanted to be an alter boy, he says the priest told him that he was the perfect height for the job.  Can i be one too??


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT...i like bingo... *and i am fun*



I don't deny that ... 
I was making reference to my mother's exciting 'grown up' life.  If that's the extent of it, bingo, brushing dogs and watching TV, I'll skip being grown up.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ris is just a puppy....






> _*Originally posted by sawheet*_
> I love my bike!, I would get rid of it for my jenny if she wanted me too


Whatda brown noser!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

ris....i meant that in a good way....a cute little puppy...and you give me the finger? nasty man.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

Yeah sure.....  I still love ya J


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

jeez..leave for a day...and LOOK what happens to this...journal!
Oh..thanks for playing!

I miss my bike...I camoe home to an 'empty garage' last night...

Grow up? And lose my endearing youthful charm? 
Next year, when $$ is better, I will etiher go back to a sport bike..or maybe get a dirt bike of some sort. Maybe an ATV for camping. We must have our toys, eh?

Hey ris...you are mad that a hot girl wants to call you a puppy? (hey...psst...girls like puppies..they want to hold them and play with them and stroke there.....bellies..and you are havinga problem with this??)


I...um...didn't...make...the workout...lastnight....or today...eitiher....its been three days since I was in the gym..and that workout sucked too...it's just been a bad week all the way around. I did get a nice hair cut today though...(I am getting pix for my business cards on Friday)
Sorry guys...butt..not looking like I will be getting pix of me taken any tme soon. I had a friend who was going to take them for me...but our schedules (mainly mine) aren't too compatible. Plus..she just got a new boyfriend...and she was saying that he kind of the jealous type...hey...can u blame the guy???

Besides...I am not too much to look at right now...
Oh...that girl I have been trying to have a relationship with? Things are going pretty well actually. We have been talking alot lately. You ought to hear her laugh...hmm...what a woman. I must admit, I am a lucky man.

NT- you sir, are the shiznit! We need to partay some time!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

well b...that was a mouthful....sorry for playing in your journal..we missed you so we had to play with you by being in here.....i could feel your presence....

puppies...yes girls like puppies.

workouts will get better...they can wait..take care of you first...then get back on track...you are a hotty anways no matter if you go to the gym or not....

and as for your girl....sounds really nice....she is a lucky lady.

partying with NT? well you don't know what you got yourself into...or maybe you do..


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey ris...you are mad that a hot girl wants to call you a puppy? (hey...psst...girls like puppies..they want to hold them and play with them and stroke there.....bellies..and you are havinga problem with this??)


I took to mean that i was more immature than you guys....
If she thinks im cute then she'd better get her eyes checked 
Have you seen my ugly mush?? 
*Sorry if i took it the wrong way J*  Scratch my belly??
Besides that these fleas are really startin to piss me off!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

Week 4:
Day 2, 8 May, 03

Legs:
Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*6, 315*5 / 135*21 (deep, butt to ankle squats) **realy felt those!

One legged Smith machine lunges:
50*10.
Ran out of time..

**Got to gym late. (too small of a window for working out)
**was talking with another guy between sets. (I actually did good time during squats) might try some butt to ankle squats.
**My legs didn't feel too bad after squats. I might drop weghts and go fo more reps the next few workouts.

**feeling really good today, not sure why, but hey..feel good one the less!
**I actually took some pics of me this afternoon..but was in a hurry and batteries ran down, couldn't post them. I will try and take some morein the morning and pst before I go to bed.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

Here are a few pix of me as of yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

well..I have a pretty good one of my fuqqin back..but I cannot get it small enough to fit in this fuqqin post....
 
try another one from farther away tomorrow...


----------



## lina (May 9, 2003)

Wow!!! Nice legs and nice close up shot of  !!!

...even shaved!!!

how did you get those big pics to post?

We need to see more body shots to evaluate and advice you properly!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

i want to see your smile dammit...not your leg...


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and as for your girl....sounds really nice....she is a lucky lady.


yep ... she sure is.  



> partying with NT? well you don't know what you got yourself into...or maybe you do..



Getting himself into ...  ... a few drinks, then maybe a few more.  It won't get out of control ... ok, I can't promise that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

heheh NT you think your so smart...

btw you and the mrs. get your tickets yet? it is supposed to be a huge drawn out show...now i know what you two look like i will be able to pick you outta the crowd....burner said he is coming too...right b?


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

we're going this weekend to get them! Yeah!!
I'll try and post an updated pic of us ... 

oh Burner .... where forth art thou Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Wow!!! Nice legs and nice close up shot of  !!!
> 
> ...even shaved!!!
> ...



It was a painstaaking and frustrating bit of cutting and cropping and submitting..and hoping it would take..not good after u have been awake for almost 20 hours...


thanks for the compliments!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

smiles?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2003)

ask...and you shall receive....
Be nice...wasn't my best pic...pretty cheesy I think...


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

your sooooo cute.....but those are some HUGE photos b....you need a photographer to take them more than 1" away from you


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

BUMP!!!

Whatcha doing burner!

I want a diet and workout update! 

btw, nice pic!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

working it...diet...heh heh.....
My diet...consists of avoiding eating oreos...

will updaet it in a minute..am diong a report..


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

Week 5
Day 1
11 May, 03

Chest:
Flat Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 275*4, 275*4 !

Incline DB Press:
90*6, 70*7, 70*7

Decline Bench Press:
225*6, 25*6

Cable Flye:
50*12, 60*7, 40*8

**felt REALLY good!
- I got 225 up 10 times for first time ever!
- I got a few compliments from different people saying that they think I am looking a bit bigger! I know I am up to 198lbs this afternoon..need to get taped again...

***I even..did...cardio! 20 min. elliptical!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

Week 5
Day 2
12 May, 03

Legs:
Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 225*12, 275*6, 275*8

Leg Press:
400*12, 400*12, 400*12

Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10

* I kept the weights down on squats today, I wanted to make sure I did good, clean DEEP squats...I will definately FEEL them for the next few days..

FOOD:
1) um...Mc Crap. (was late for a meeting...had to have something)
2) 2 slice of pizza (sorry, had another meeting)
work out
3) protein shake w/ 5 g glutamine and 5g creatine
4) 80% lean burger on wheat bunand 1 serving cottage cheese
5) 2 chkx breasts, 1/2 can peas/carrots, dt. Mt. dew
6) chicken sandwhich w/ serving cottage cheese
7) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine  5g creatine


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Burner, how are you.....nice pic.............


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

you sure tape yourself alot.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

THATS AN AWESOME PIC OF YOU!! NOT CHEESY AT ALL!

WOWZA YOUR HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

thats my hotty....see told yah b....you should see the cute one of him in mexico......big smile and drunk as a skunk.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

wow!!!! NICE LEGS TOOOO BURNER!!!  yum!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

hey J'Bo.. hes yours?? LoL.. lucky.. damn.. I missed my chance huh! 
lol

I THINK I have seen those pics of him in mexico?? YEP I REMEMBER

awwwwwwwww its alllll coming back to me.. hes just damn FINEEEEEE!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

opps did i say that.....i was just kiddin yah....i wish. hehe.


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

hey Burner ... life is good as you're the topic of conversation between two lovely ladies.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey Burner ... life is good as you're the topic of conversation between two lovely ladies.


I know....some days...it's good being me...


Thanks ladies!
It will now take all weekend to get my head back into reality land..


Oh..i have to...I have to bury said head into all my study material I bought at a real estate seminar the other day. My friend's mother bought this super successful realtor's program two years ago and followed his lead..and made big $$ herfirs year folling some of his methods...I have the newer version with different tools..(plus I will have a different and better web site put up within a couple weeks.) will give y'all th links when I get it up.
If I follow his plans (which seem to work) I will be abe to quit this place..and only have the three jobs. (real state, weekend bouncing and my new venture, which I think will be very lucritive and I will be sending out mails for you to look at when Iget it ready)
This time next year..I want all my little debts paid off...and be able to afford either that new Hummer H2..or a new Lexus...


Oh..looks like I will be in a need to do some serious travelling...
Like very few weeks...

Will post last couple day's workouts later!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

on a good note...I have beengetting compliments form peole in the gym, or from some of my friends at the club..that it looks like I am getting bigger!
My shoulders especially! Wahoo!
So...I thank Dave for hooking me up with my supps!
I've got three more weeks on them, then off for 6 or so..then maybe back on them. I think I need to concentrate on cutting up the fat I have put on....
Summer is coming...wanna look good for someone special.....y'all might have figured..out who she is?


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Week 5
Day 3
15 May, 03

Shoulders / Tris

Machine Military Press:
25*10, 25*10, 45*10, 55*7, 55*5

Front DB Raises:
25*10, 35*6

Lateral Raises:
35*9, 35*8 / 20*5

Rear Raise:
40*10, 40*10

Upright Rows:
95*10, 105*6 (elbows popping, uncomfortable, stopped)

Skull Crushers:
75*10, 95*9 !

Dips:
45*10, 70*8, 90*5 !!

(Steel) Cable Pressdown:
190*8, 190*4 / 90*10

! New weight on skull crushers! It felt great!
!! New weight on Dips!
!!! Press downs were fairly light (full stack for that machine)

My tris were PUMPED when I left there..oh..and could not feel them either..oh..the pain came later..


I have been getting some compliments on my shoulders. People Have been telling me that they seem to think they are getting bigger!
Wahoo!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

Those are some impressive numbers on the pressdowns babe.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Thank you! (If ya noticed, I put the (steel) in there..#'s vary between machines..


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

Week 5
Day 4
16 May, 03

Bck:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*9, 225*8 (no straps)

Supinated Pull Up:
BW*10, BW*10, 45*6, 45*5

Bar Bell Rows:
135*10, 285*6, 185*6

Incline Cable Pull Downs:
160*10, 180*8

**out of time...

Food:
1) Mike McSammich ( 1 whole egg, 2 egg whts, fat free cheese, 2 slice lean ham, 2 slice wheat toast, cup coffee

workout
2) Protein shake, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine
3) 1/2 chicken, serv. cream spinnach, serv. sweet potatos
4) steeak, 1/2 can green beans, Dt. Mt. Dew
5) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can green beans, sugarless punch
5) protein shake w/5 g glutamine, 5g creatine


----------



## ZECH (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats my hotty....see told yah b....you should see the cute one of him in mexico......big smile and drunk as a skunk.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

I believe she is referring to this one, sir..


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

hehe.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

danm..guess a link would have been good, eh?
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9.../Cozumel+Mexico+December+2001&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

i thought that you were just clarifying that i was talkin about you being my babe...haha.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

that too!
Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me Lucky me


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

finally they come out. i had to do it cause your the baby b. haha.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

Week 6
Day 1
18 May, 03

CHEST:
Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
(3 sets warm up, reverse pyramid after)
50*10, 70*5, 90*5, 110*5!, 100*7, 80*7

Bench Press:
225*5, 225*5, 185*8 / 135*8

Cable Flye:
50*10, 50*10

FOOD:
1) protein shake, 2 pkts oatmeal, 5g glutamine, 5 g creatine, 1 c coffee

workout
2) protein shake, w 5g glutamine
3) chicken..w/maranara sauce....and bread..yeah... 
4) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5 g creatine
5) steak, 1/2 can spinnach
6) 2 chx breasts, 1/2 can spinnach


!!!!! I got a new weight up tonight! Wahoo! I felt good! It almsot didn't happen. If there isn't one thing I can't stand..it's a bad spotter...the guy was a friend too...
The worst thing was that I even I TOLD the guy how I wanted to be spotted.
I told him I needed a lift up and lift by the elbows. So, I got set and hit it! I got them about 1/2 way up, the left arm headed back down. (oh, the guy wasn't SPOTTING like I had asked..) the corner of te DB landed on my ribs. (that didn't feel too good)
I said, stand by, I am gonna get it! I told him again I needed a LIFT OFF! I got ready..and hit it again...
I was getting them up, he finally started to spot me...by my FUQQIN wrists! I grunted out: ELBOWS!
He moved downa nd I got the weights up and ready. 
I then proceded to kowck out FIVE reps! YEAH!
I then went in reverse pyramid fashion and dropped weights 20 lbs for the three sets.
I have three more weeks of 1-test and creatine before I will try and cut. (I say try....cutting and burner just don't mix..)

J'bo said she is gonna help me in that arean..poor girl..I do not think she knows the magnitude of that tasking!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey B! 

Meals are looking better! 

I HATE bad spotters as well!!  
Glad your workouts are going well though! 

How's work? sold any mansions yet?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

kinda funny..
I got a call from an old girl friend last night. She wants me to show her a house she is interested in! If I can sell her house and get her into this new home...I'd be on my way! ohh...and if I could get a buyer for her house she already owns...that would be..THREE commissions!!!!

I have another open house this weekend too! I went to a real estate seminar last week..there were several awesome ideas presented. I am listening to cd's and such now...wait till the end of of this year! I will be on my way to a real estate baron! yeah! 
Donald Trump will have nothing on me! YEAH!

(think the 1-test is still flowing thru..)


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Meals are looking better!



ha! J'bos..not cutting me ANY slack!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

That sounds great B! I really hope it all goes well for you! 
Pretty soon YOU'll have that mansion and you can invite all of the peeps here on IM for a big house warming!!  I'd like that! 

I'm glad J'bo is after you with the whip..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

Yep! It's gonna be a USA im.com tour! starts in Texas..w/ butterfly and Stacey's house, then up here (should be ski season) to get a bit the Rocky Mountain HIGH!

We'll have to wind up @ Lina's house....on a Friday night..so we get cultrue for dinner..


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Sounds good!  

Btw, I really wonder where lina is!..  The avvy is gone and everything..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

her avi is gone? I didn't see that....
Now you have me worried....


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Yeah.. I know.. I hope nothing happened..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

heyu, it's about time for shift change. Have a great day, Jenn!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

You too Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

Week 6
Day 2
21 May, 03

LEGS!
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 225*12, 315*3, 315*8!

Leg Press:
270*8, 280*9, 270*8

Leg Ext:
150*10, 150*10

!! I got to the gym..feeling a bit lethargic and got into the workout. ,y legs felt good, but was like I was on 'auto-pilot' thru 
my sets. I tried that first set of 315 with out my belt. That was a misstake. It hurt my back, and I barely got three reps out of it. Well, I got back under that friggin bar and with my belt and determined to do a great set. I got it off the rack and got set. The first three reps SUCKED! I barely got past 1/2 way and felt weak! Getting pissed...something deep down switched on...and I told myself to fuqqin go for it and went down again! Full squat for FIVE reps! I wish I could have tapped that intensity earlier, but..better late than never...

FOOD:
1) 3 egg whts, 1 yolk, 2 slice lean ham, 1 pc wheat toast, slice low fat cheese, cup coffee.

workout

2) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5 g creatine
3) two chix breasts, 1/2 can peas
4) chicken sammich
5) 1 chicken breast, 1/2 can peas..and one lean pocket found in freezer...( was STARVING!)
6) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5g creatine

almost gallon of water


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

Week 6
Day 3
22 May, 03

Delts:
Seated DB Military Press:
30*15, 50*10, 50*10, 50*8, 50*8

DB Front Raise:
30*8, 35*8

DB Lateral Raise:
35*10, 45*6 / 20*6

Bent Over DB Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*10

Skull Crushers:
85*10, 105*2 ( I think I went too heavy on these today, and hurt my elbow that second lift. Stopped.

FOOD:
1) 6 egg whts, 1 yolk, 2 sli e wheat toast, cup coffee

workout

2) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5 g creatine
3) 2 chix breasts, 1/2 can green beans 1 can dt mt. dew \
4)


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Hey B, just cause J'bo's gone you're not allowed to start slacking!!  

UPDATE  !


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hey!
just a quickie...(was seeing if jenny had goten on to say howdy...have not heard from her since Friday...

(probably tired)
Friday night, I rode a buddy's ATV for about 15 - 20 minutes..it was enough to jack up the tendons in both arms...I was in friggin pain! I slammed 800mg of ibuprofrin and...double shot of tequilla..and a beer (man medicine..)

I gave my arms two days off. I am going to skip this week's back workout to give those tendons more time to rest.
I will have to see if my gym will be open tomorrow (Memorial Day) if so, will start back with chest, if not...tuesday chest!
how was your weekend?
I was at the club both nights. we are still undermanned. Nothing too exciting happend that directly affected me. Saturday night, some punk bastard popped some girl in the face and gave her a nice gash under her eye. All bouncers were looking for him! I found him tyringf to leave, so we stopped him and restrained him until the police showed up. I felt bad, as it happened on my floor.
I left another guy on the floor while I went around looking for trash cans that needed to be taken out and dumped. I had stopped to talk with another bouncer friend for no more than two minutes, when the lead bouncer was screaming my name and yelling at me to go to where I found that poor girl bleeding badly. I know it wan't my fault, but....the fact that SOB cracked her on my floor....
I did get to do a good deed though. I was walking out to my car at the end of the night, and saw two of my waitreses talkikng out by the street. I walked over to them and saw two guys some distance off, looking a thtem. I hung out wiht them a few minutes, then walked each to their cars.
I just made some chicken stuff for the next few days...hope it comes out...I kinda 'winged' it...
have a great night! I will be working tomorrow! Have a great day!
mike


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Aww Mike, don't feel bad about that fight, you can't watch everyone all the time!  At least you found the guy!

Real nice of you to walk the waitresses to their cars too! 

Yeah, I hope we'll hear from Jenny real soon too! 

Take care buddy,
Jen


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Just remember babe...even though i am not online i am still watchin you...so no pb and ritz  

Looks like your doing great!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

no pb??? DAMN!
 I have come to realize.....
hot, fitness girls named jenny = mean!


I didn't make it to the gym this day either. Ihad a VERY pleasant distraction....hiya hunny!
 
So, my arms feel good to go again, so I will wake up and pound chest again!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

up from my nap and ready to go do so cardio...some how i gotta get rid of this headache....maybe cinnimon buns?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hmmm...and milk....
I still wanna be your cardio partner....


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I have come to realize.....
> hot, fitness girls named jenny = mean!



No kidding man... I gotta agree with this one 

Hey, dont let that fight get to you... that kind of stuff happens.  I'm sorry to hear that it had to happen on your floor though.  I wish you could have gotten away with breaking his fingers though.  

Now I'll let you and J'Bo get back to talking about doing cardio together


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I wish you could have gotten away with breaking his fingers though.



yeah...the lead door man sugested to the bar manager that we (door men) just forget about involving the police...taking the guy out back and have turns with him...
Just kinda help him with some hands on 'therapy' so he would neer EVER think about touching a woman in less than a dignified manner


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Sounds like that kind of therapy could have done him some good.  Well, no doubt he'll end up doing it again and someone is going to tie him in a pretzel.  I hope that the person who does so takes the time to explain to the cowering sod why men dont hit women.  Ahem, sorry... subject gets me a bit pissed.

Brings back memories of when I was a kid and a lady came over to our house and her husband had been hitting her... so my Dad went over to their house, slapped the guy around for about 15 minutes and corrected the guys behaviour


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

sounds like a great dad!

"old school"


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Hey Burner 
Just thought id pop in and say g'day 
Got a good movie startin soon on fox


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

what movie?


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

One night at McCool's... Its started 1/2an hr ago... bloody IM time wastin


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Gonna go mate catch ya next time... Or on Sat night 
Dont tell J or else


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

not sure if I have ever heard that movie...have fun waticng it!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Mmmmm Liv Tyler


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

you are so preDICtable ris....B doesnt have to tell me....i know what your up to....and your gonna get a beating


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Hmmm bring it on gorgeous I could handle a beating or 2 from you


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

hey! Look who is gracing my journal! My baby!
Check it out! Whenever ris AND j'bo post after each other....I get frontal and back...total package Isn't j'bo the most beautiful girl ever? I thnk I am hooked...
not to mention..smart....great personality....


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Look who is gracing my journal! My baby!
> Check it out! Whenever ris AND j'bo post after each other....I get frontal and back...total package Isn't j'bo the most beautiful girl ever? I thnk I am hooked...
> not to mention..smart....great personality....


It's kinda like brain washing eh???
I was thinkin that front back thing earlier 
You should make your avi her face and then we get the whole beautiful package


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

I like your thinking, my friend!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

No one else uses the pics as their avis or i am taking them all down  you hear me?


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Now there's a threat i cant afford to push


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No one else uses the pics as their avis or i am taking them all down  you hear me?


you know I respect your wishes....butt...you do know that I have already saved those incredible images of your amazing self to my hard drive already though...don't you....


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

I noticed you spelt but with 2 t's in your last post B 
Maybe you have the arse fetish


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

I don't know what u are talking abutt...I mean about!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Butt me i would never do that (_)(_)


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

C ya B
Gotta go out for a few hrs prob wont be back on tonight.
Fuggen lucky single fuggen mumble prick mumble


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

Let's get this out of the way...better at least get ONE workout logged on this page!

Week 7
Day 1
27 May, 03

Chest:
Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 225*5, 25*7

Incline Machine Bench Press:
180*6, 180*6, 180*6

Decline Bench Press:
225*4, 185*8

If y'all read last week, I dinked up my arms and wanted to take it easy on them, hence not being in the gym for 5 days...I still felt a bit of tension in them, so wanted to go lighter today. Something didn't feelright after that first set @ 225...so reps fell down. Inclines went well, but that 225 @ decline felt bad, so dropped the weight.

I even did TEN minutes of cardio! (it was all the time I had for it!)
Next week, I go back to day shift..and will be able to add in the cardio after I lift! (that and giving my fat carcass to j'bo to cut me up...I am gonna be a lean, mean, post whorring machine!)

FOOD:
1) 2 pkts of oatmeal, protein shake, cup coffee

workout
2) 2 huge chx breasts, cup wht rice, 1/2 can green beans
3) chicken sandwhich, 1 slc fat free cheese, cup cottage cheese
4) chicken breast, 1/2 cup green beans
5) protein shake

water:
gallon


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> C ya B
> Gotta go out for a few hrs prob wont be back on tonight.
> Fuggen lucky single fuggen mumble prick mumble


later, ris!
Not that lucky..my heart..it's a lonely thing....that special somebody...might not be..only time will tell....
Have a good night! I am off the next couple days, be back friday night for my last working weekeind on nights for two months!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Let's get this out of the way...better at least get ONE workout logged on this page!
> 
> Week 7
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

WOW!
 
you're not going to cut me any slack...are ya??

um...I have no comment on said oatmeal....(besides, almost out, alont with my cherished...peanut butter!)

..and it was wheat buns....but...I will look into this stuff called...lettuce! (how do you hold the pickles and mustard within?)


ya know I am always joking..but..seriously..I am countin gon you to lean this carcass out! when we meet in Vegas...I wanna be looking great!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Your coppin da J'Bo diet treatment


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

well no oatmeal packs.

whole wheat buns are almost as bad....its all crap. the lettuce holds the pickles and mustard just fine. NO ketchup either.


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2003)

I like my oatmeal straight out of the quaker box... just pour some in a bowl... spoon it into the mouth, and drink some water to wash it down!  In fact, I think I'm going to go have some right now 

btw Burner, the real benefit of this is that you can get away with no cooking skills... much like mine!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well no oatmeal packs


I was about to retaliate abotu the sugar packs, er I mean oeat meal packs...until I saw how friggin sugar is in them...

Jenny, you RULE!
I bow to your awesomeness!
 

So..we talked about the sugar substitute, splenda. I will go to the stroe in the next couple days and get some...and then...<gulp> get some plain, boring, yech...oatmeal...

I' almost out of my wheat buns (why are they bad? They ARE wheat?)

Oh...I bought my first Detour bar..have not eaten yet...maybe tomorrow...forgot to pack it tonight.

Well, I finished off my log book (last page) and will be going off memory for what I did in the gym...hopefully, will have more in stock before I go into Phase TWO od this(the trying to pull off this crap off my midsection..)
So...J'bo..anyone else..crack that whip! Whip me! Beat me! MAKE ME LEAN!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

Week 7
Day 2
30 May, 03

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 225*20, 225*15 !

Hack Squat:
200*8, 200*8, 200*8, 200*8

SS
Leg Extension
150*10, 150*10
Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*12

I wanted to switch up a bit, so went for reps instead of weight. I just get BORED doing high reps! My legs felt more wore out with the higher reps / lowere wright though than when I go for weight.
My last set, I must have turned my bak just a smidge (technical term) and cranked somehtng back there...feeling a little tight...wish I had acces to hot tub and massage..but I am batting 0 - 2....
I got to the gym late...again...it wasn't my fault this time! Honest!I got a call from a representative of that seminar I went to a couple weeks ago. They are offering a 1 on 1 training sessions @ 300.00 per month to get my up and running with the real estate and become really successful.
I talked with him for a good 1/2 hour...and that bit into my work out time..but still got everything done..I just only got two sets of ext. and curls done as opposed to three or four.
No steam room either..


FOOD:
1) 2 pks oat meal (yes..the evil ones..almost out though!) pro. shake, cup coffee

workout
2) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5g creatine
3) chicken sandwhich, wheat bun, slice fat free cheese, dt soda
4) 2 chkn breast, cup wht rice (almost out) 1/2 can carrots(almost out)
5) lean skillet chicken dinner, w/ broc, pasta....sugar free cool-aide
6) protein shake w/ 5g glutamine, 5g creatine

WATER:
1 gallon


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

No steam room!  Awww, thats the best part of working out almost.  You know what I enjoy... going from the steam room to a freezing cold shower, then back into the steam room... etc.  After about 40 minutes inbetween the two you just want to crash.

So you going to do the training sessions with that company?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

I am thinking about it. They are a business expense tax writeoff! Plus, if they can help me get up to speed and be able to provide the service people buying and selling need, I will be able to leave this job..and just do real estate..the job as a bouncer..well..I will do that as long I am having fun with iot, or get into a serious relationship.


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

So you going to drop bouncing if you get into a serious relatioship?  Thats a good idea... there are better things to be doing at night when you have someone you care about close by


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> FOOD:
> 1) 2 pks oat meal (yes..the evil ones..almost out though!) pro. shake, cup coffee
> 
> ...


1)Take a mulit vitamin in the morn. This meal would be ok if you were eating straight oatmeal
2) Post w/o shake you need carbs to help get the protien into your system quickly, white rice ok, same grams carbs as protien.
3)Piss the wheat bun off have brown rice with your chicken (breast only) or tuna and some salad no carrort or corn. I use cellery lettuce cucumber and i think you guys call them peppers (red capsicum)
4) i've been using an MRP for arvo tea (high carb protien drink)
5)No carbs at night try to have just dark green veg with your chicken breast or lean meat
6)Before bed?? 

This all sounds a bit boring But i lost my 2% with no cardio at all
Piss your diet and suger free drinks of too and just drink water


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

hey bud!
I do take a multi!
Actually, my shake is a MRP...40g pro, 23g carb. (sorry)
I am almost out of buns anyway!
I am also almost out of my caned veggies, so no more carrots or corn
Plus...also get to add in cardio...(read yippe...) next week..
and,....GOTTA have my dt. soda! I pound a gallon of water....I need FLAVOR!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

..and I fear the   J'bo would lay upon me for my evil dieting ways!


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Try and get a straight whey as well then, if your having carbs with breakfast then just have the straight whey, and your protien b4 bed should be straight whey as well NO CARBS b4 bed. Your body will store them.
Do you use Flax?? If you work out after breki then take some flax with that meal and maybe some more at lunch


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

I don't I read you take it, lina uses it....so...will look into it....


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Essential Fatty Acids 

Description:
The term ???essential fatty acids??? refers to two fatty acids (linoleic acid and linolenic acid) which our bodies cannot synthesize and thus, must be consumed in the diet (vitamins and minerals are also termed ???essential??? because we cannot make them and therefore must consume them). These essential fatty acids are needed for the production of compounds known as eicosanoids ??? which help regulate blood-clotting, blood pressure, heart rate, immune response and a wide variety of other biological processes.

Linoleic acid is a polyunsaturated fatty acid with 18 carbon atoms and two double bonds. Linoleic acid is considered an ???omega-6??? or ???n-6??? fatty acid because the first of its double bonds occurs at the sixth carbon from the omega end. It is also referred to as C18:2n6 (meaning 18 carbons, 2 double bonds, first double bond at n-6 position). It is found in vegetable and nut oils such as sunflower, safflower, corn, soy and peanut oil. Most Americans get adequate levels of these omega-6 oils in their diets due to a high consumption of vegetable oil based margarine, salad dressings and mayonnaise.

Linolenic acid, or alpha-linolenic acid, is also an 18-carbon polyunsaturated fatty acid, but it is classified as an ???omega-3??? or ???n-3??? fatty acid because its first double bond (of three) is at the third carbon from the omega end. It is also known as C18:3n3 (meaning 18 carbons, 3 double bonds, first double bond at the n-3 position). Good dietary sources are flaxseed oil (51% linolenic acid), soy oil (7%), walnuts (7%) and canola oil (9%) as well as margarine derived from canola oil. For example, a tablespoon of canola oil or canola oil margarine provides about 1 gram of linolenic acid. 


Claims:
Promotes brain development 
Treatment for Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) 
Supports cardiovascular health 
Reduces blood clotting 
Anti-inflammatory (rheumatoid arthritis, ulcerative colitis, Crohn???s disease) 
Reduces blood pressure / Dilates blood vessels


Theory:
If you think back to the type of diet humans evolved to eat (cave-man diet), it provided a much more balanced mix of n-3 and n-6 fatty acids. Over the last century, modern diets have come to rely heavily on fats derived from vegetable oils (n-6) ??? bringing the ratio of n-6 to n-3 fatty acids from the cave-man???s ratio of 1:1 to the modern-day range of 20-30:1 ??? yikes! The unbalanced intake of high n-6 fatty acids and low n-3 fatty acids sets the stage for increases in blood viscosity (and tendency of blood to clot), vasoconstriction (and elevated blood pressure) and inflammatory processes (involved in everything from heart health to pain levels).

Fatty acids of the n-3 variety, however, have opposing biological effects to the n-6 fatty acids ??? meaning that a higher intake of n-3 oils can deliver anti-inflammatory, anti-thrombotic and vasodilatory effects that can lead to benefits in terms of heart disease, hypertension, diabetes, and a wide variety of inflammatory conditions such as rheumatoid arthritis and ulcerative colitis.

In the body, linoleic acid (n-6) is metabolized in the body to arachidonic acid ??? a precursor to specific ???bad??? eicosanoids which can promote vasoconstriction and elevated blood pressure. Linolenic acid (n-3), however, is metabolized in the body to EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid) and DHA (docosahexaenoic acid). EPA serves as the precursor to prostaglandin E3, which may have vasodilatory properties on blood vessels ??? effects which can counteract the vasoconstriction caused by n-6 fatty acids. DHA has been associated with optimal brain development in infants.


Scientific Support:
Recent studies have shown consumption of linolenic acid and other n-3 fatty acids to offer protection against heart disease and heart attacks. This effect is thought to be mediated through the synthesis of eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA). Fish oils contains large amounts of both EPA and DHA and the majority of studies in this area have used various concentrations of fish oil supplements to demonstrate the health benefits of these essential fatty acids. For example, one gram of menhaden oil (a common source) provides about 300 mg of these fatty acids. EPA is known to induce an antithrombotic (clot-preventing) effect through its inhibition of platelet cyclooxygenase (which converts arachidonic acid to thromboxane A2) and the ???less-sticky??? platelets that result. Fish oil, and its high content of EPA and DHA, may also protect against heart disease through an anti-inflammatory effect (via reduced cytokine production and/or increased nitric oxide production in the endothelium).

Consumption of broiled or baked fish, 2 or more times per week, is associated with a 40% reduction in risk of rheumatoid arthritis. In one study, 8 weeks of omega-3 supplementation (9-10 grams per day) resulted in significant improvements in joint pain and stiffness among arthritis sufferers.

Flaxseed, a rich plant source of omega-3 fatty acids, has been shown to lower both systolic and diastolic blood pressure (1-2 tablespoons daily). Epidemiological studies have shown that subjects with high intakes of linolenic acid (n-3) have been shown to have a 50% reduced risk of heart disease - which may be partly due to beneficial effects on blood pressure, cholesterol levels, blood clotting and heart rhythm. Indeed, omega-3 fatty acids are known to reduce thromboxane activity, which could explain the benefits of omega-3???s in reducing platelet aggregation (blood clotting) and blood vessel constriction.

There is also some evidence that omega-3 fatty acids from fish oil and flaxseed may help improve insulin sensitivity, modulate lipid metabolism and combat both mild depression and Attention Deficit and Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD). Although the data is far from clear, it is known that omega-3 fatty acids are concentrated in the brain and that children and adults suffering from depression and/or ADHD typically show sub-optimal blood levels of essential fatty acids. In addition, population studies suggest that a high consumption of fish (rich in omega-3???s) may be related to a lower risk of depression, including postpartum depression. Mothers pass large amounts of essential fatty acids to their babies during the last 3 months of fetal brain development and via breast milk ??? so much that new mothers have only half the normal blood levels of omega-3 fatty acids and nursing mothers may have even lower levels.

A recent expert scientific advisory board at the National Institutes of Health highlighted the importance of a balanced intake of n-6 and n-3 fatty acids to reduce the adverse effects of elevated arachidonic acid (a metabolic product of n-6 metabolism). The committee recommended a reduction in the intake of n-6 fatty acids (linoleic acid) and an increase in n-3 (linolenic acid, DHA, EPA) intake. Adequate intake recommendations were established for the first time for the support of cardiovascular health in adults and brain development in infants (see dosage recommendations below).


Safety:
No serious adverse side effects should be expected from regular consumption of essential fatty acid supplements ??? whether from fish oil or other common oil supplements (see below). Due to the tendency of n-3 fatty acids to reduce platelet aggregation (???thin??? the blood), increase bleeding times can occur in some individuals. 


Value:
The most common supplemental sources of essential fatty acids are fish oil ??? a good source of the omega-3 fatty acids. Other oils, such as flaxseed, borage seed and evening primrose are rich sources of essential fatty acids ??? but typically do not provide the high levels of concentrated EPA/DHA found in many fish oil supplements. The highest quality fish oil supplements should provide 18%-30% EPA and 12%-20% DHA. The higher the EPA/DHA content, the better (but also more expensive). 


Dosage:
The best dietary sources of omega-3 fatty acids are fish such as trout, tuna, salmon, mackerel, herring, and sardines, which all contain about 1-2 grams of n-3 oils per 3-4 ounce serving. A minimum of 4-5 grams of linoleic acid (but no more than 6-7 grams) and 2-3 grams of linolenic acid are recommended per day. Supplements of linoleic acid (n-6) are typically not needed, whereas linolenic acid (n-3) supplements (4-10g/d) and/or concentrated EPA/DHA supplements (400-1000mg/d) are recommended to support cardiovascular health. Total DHA/EPA intake should approach about 1 gram per day ??? evenly split between the two. Pregnant and lactating women are advised to increase their DHA intake somewhat so that they consume at least 300 mg of DHA daily to ensure adequate brain development in their growing babies. When using flax as a concentrated source of essential fatty acids, a typical dose is 1-2 tablespoons per day.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Flaxing your Muscles

By Kristin J. Reisinger



Most people are fed the notion that, in order to lose fat, you have to give up consuming fat. This is a large misconception. There are "good" fats and there "bad" fats, and those of us involved in fitness and bodybuilding are aware that we need some fat in our diets, as some fats are good for you. We've heard the term "essential fatty acids" (EFAs) and we've been told to try and incorporate fish into our diets at least three times each week. We also know to keep our saturated fat to a minimum. But what does this all mean? Which fats are the essential fatty acids? Why do we need them? And how much should we be taking in? Also, which fats should we avoid and what foods are these present in?

EFAs are polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) that are also essential nutrients. This means that they cannot be manufactured in the body and, therefore, must be obtained through diet. They are the starting point - or the mortar and brick - for manufacturing all other fatty acids and hormone precursors necessary to support and build strong lean muscle while increasing stamina required for fitness and bodybuilding. They are considered the "good" fat that are also key components of many other physiological processes in the body. Two EFAs have been identified, including linoleic acid, LA (omega-6) and alpha-linolenic acid, ALA (omega-3). Two other omega-3s, which are not considered essential because they are metabolic derivatives of ALA, are eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), and the non-essential metabolic derivatives of LA include gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) and arachidonic acid (AA). 

ALA and LA can be found in a variety of foods. Omega-3s are commonly found in many types of fish (salmon, tuna, halibut, trout, shrimp, and crab) and omega-6s are mainly found in many types of vegetable oils (canola, sunflower, safflower corn, soy, and peanut), other soy foods, walnuts and leafy greens. The recommendation for omega-3s is currently 1.3 percent of dietary energy intake based on a 2000 kcal which amounts to almost 3g / day. This does not take into consideration the active lifestyle of the bodybuilder, however. Those of us keeping dietary fats to a minimum might experiment more with quantities of EFAs depending on how much fat you allow into your diet. For example, suppose you are on a 3000 kcal program with 20 percent of your calories from fat. This results in 600 calories from fat - or 66g allocated to dietary fat primarily in the form of EFAs. That's a lot of salmon and tuna!

In these cases it is almost impossible to not consider EFA supplementation if you want to achieve optimal performance. To give an idea of how much is in the foods we eat, one 6.5 oz can of tuna fish contains approximately 0.5g of omega-3s and 3 oz of smoked salmon contains about the same. Thus, the current consumption of EFAs, primarily ALA, in the American diet is actually very low. It is also easy to assume that during cutting up phases of bodybuilding one might not be getting enough EFAs due to a low-energy diet with a reduced dietary fat content. This holds true for many women in the field, too, because of their common use of long-term, energy-restricted diets. Hence, the need for EFA supplementation has become a hot market in the sports supplement field and is a necessity for optimal results in bodybuilding and fitness. 

One source of ALA that is the most abundant in omega-3s, and is also in the spotlight of "good" fats, is flax seed oil. It has the highest ratio of omega3mega 6 than any other source as well as a high amount of fiber, lignans (phytoestrogens being researched for their anticarcinogenic qualities), vitamins, and minerals. It has the highest content of PUFAs with minimal amounts of saturated fatty acids (SFA), also known as the "bad" fat. SFAs are the fats most abundant in butter, milk, cheese, beef, and coconut oil and happily get converted to stored bodyfat without many of the other "bells and whistles" of the PUFA family. ALA is also the precursor for other types of omega-3s including DHA and EPA, as well as hormone-like substances in the body called eicosanoids, which have a lot of benefits for the bodybuilder.

Eicosanoids include prostaglandins (naturally produced anti-inflammatory agents in the body) as well as other substances that aid in blood clotting, blood pressure, vascular dilatation, heart rate, immune response, and the production of cell membranes. It is also believed that when there is a lack of omega-3s in the diet (as we are currently seeing a prevalence of in the American diet), these processes are unable to perform optimally. Also, a lack of substrate for the production of cell membranes transpires - fat cell membranes in particular - making it difficult to release adipose from tissue. This is partially the reason why EFAs can potentially aid in fat loss. Other health benefits of EFAs supported by research include: 

Increased uptake and utilization of oxygen as well as increased oxidation of stored bodyfat ~ are essential for the production of hemoglobin (substance produced in bone marrow which is responsible for the red blood cell's ability to transport oxygen to muscle tissue as well as carry carbon dioxide out of muscle tissue) 

Increased metabolic rate because EFA's increase energy levels

Increased insulin sensitivity by delaying stomach emptying time; This allows the digestive system to absorb carbohydrates more slowly resulting in a decreased insulin response 

Natural blood thinner therefore decreasing platelet aggregation (clotting of red blood cells) resulting in decreased risk of vascular disease, clotting and strokes

Decreased blood pressure due to its blood thinning abilities

Are converted into prostaglandins (natural anti-inflammatory agent produced in the body) that help decrease inflammation and pain; reduced muscle soreness after strenuous workouts and shortened recovery time

Increased brain function, mood and intelligence; the brain is 60 percent fat and needs omega-3s to function properly 

Improved stamina and endurance due to optimal production of hormones

Reliable source of energy without increasing bodyfat

Increased production of hormones, including our favorite, testosterone 

Provide soft, smooth and velvety skin

Aid in weight reduction and management by suppressing appetite and removing water from inflamed tissue due to their conversion into prostaglandins 

As you can see, there's no real reason not to give flax a try. It is an excellent source of the "good" fat that we so readily hear we need. It has multiple benefits, all aiding in the bodybuilding lifestyle, as well as overall health and wellness. Flax seed oil can be incorporated into any diet by mixing into shakes, putting on salads, mixing in with your tuna fish, putting it in soup, or sprucing up any boring recipe you might be cooking in order to maximize muscle gains. Get ready to flax your muscles!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Flaxseed Oil

In nature 50 essential nutrients have been discovered that are necessary to sustain human life. Of these, two essential fatty acids have been identified, alpha linolenic acid, an Omega-3 fatty acid, and linoleic acid, an Omega-6 fatty acid. Of all known food sources organic flaxseed oil has been recognized as nature's richest source of these vital essential fatty acids containing 55% alpha linolenic and 16.7% linoleic acids. Modern manufacturing methods of polyunsaturated oils have done much to remove these important fats from our food chain. Large scale nutritional surveys suggest that much of our population is deficient in essential fatty acids. Recent scientific research, coupled with flaxseed oil's long history of therapeutic use, has propelled essential fat supplementation into the forefront of human nutrition.

Organic, unrefined flax seed oil is nature's richest source of vegetarian essential fatty acids. EFAs are essential for maintaining good health. Flax seed oil is unique because it contains both omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids. Our bodies depend on EFAs for normal cell functioning as EFAs act as building blocks in cell membranes, and produce hormone-like substances necessary for energy metabolism and cardiovascular and immune health.

Flax seed oil contains more than twice the amount of omega-3 fatty acids as fish oils.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

holy crap! That was a LOT of information! It took up 1/2 page!
Could't ya just kept it simple..and say 
"It's good for you"?

thanx for the info!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Hey mate you wanted to "look into it"


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Time for me to bail  catch ya L8R


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

k!
later, bud!
damn, I'm hungry...again.....


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Goin this time 
Control that craving mate..... unless its time to eat of course


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

2 chicken breasts...rice and CARROTS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

ok...just had my first detour bar...holy schnikes!!! THat was AWESOME!!!
caramel peanut...tasted like a baby ruth....
hhmm.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

have you tried the Uturn bars?  I thought they were even better.  Burner ... where you at with Vegas in October?  Are ya in?  It could be that IM'er party that's been talked about forever.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

yo! NT!
Buddy! I HAVE GOT to BE there!
Some of most my favorite peoples are gonna be there!
Count me in!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Week 7
Day 3
01  Jun, 03

Delts:
Cybex Military Press:
10*20, 25*12, 45*10, 55*6, 45*8/25*3

Front Lateal Raises:
25*12, 35*10

Lateral Raises:
35*10, 35*10

Reverse Pec Dec:
110*10, 110*10, 110*10, 110*8

DB Shrugs:
70*12, 90*10


Skull Crushers:
85*10, 85*10

Dips:
*10, *6

***Elbows were still bugging me, stopped for the day

FOOD:
1) 2 pts oatmeal, protein shake, cup coffee

workout
3) ********* (so J'bo doens't beat me..
4) 2 chicken breasts, cup wht rice, 1/2 can carrots
5) 2 chicken breasts, cup wht rice
5) protein shake

Water:
Gallon

for the record: only have one more meal of evil oatmeal! Out of wht rice! Only a couple cans of veggies left!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey Mikeeman!! 

Workout looked good, I'm training shoulders tonight.. I like training shoulders, but I usually train them with abs, and I hate working abs!!  It's so boring.. 

Oh, so it's time for old fashion oats now!  about effin time! 
I don't get that canned veggie thing.. Fresh is the way to go buddy.. 

And oh, I wanna know what meal no 3 was..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

nope!
It was microwavable though...


Abs? What ar ethose? Mine are so far from view.....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Microwavable?  

My abs are pretty sucky today too.. I'm bloated..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm just chubby...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

when flexxed...you can see all three heads of delts pretty good though!
I will have a friend take pix after end of next though!
(I have one mor week of this, then off the building supps) and work on stripping off some of this crud...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah, we need some pics of them shoulders! 
Ya know shoulders are so sexy.. Mm, Justin has got great shoulders..  
Er, sorry bout that..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

ok..feel free to talk about YOUR shoulders in my journal..not your BF's..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

My shoulders are not as fun to talk about..

How's work today? Slow?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

it is almost over....gotten some studying done..

I've got 45 minutes left.....then off to bed! I am not even going to be setting my alarm! 
All I have to do...is go to the gym..ok, maybe some cleaning..maybe see a movie. HAs Bruce Almighty opened up over there yet? that is why I want to go see. Might take a friend I know.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> My shoulders are not as fun to talk about..
> 
> How's work today? Slow?


why not? I bet they are nice delts. Mine..like I said..have a layer of..well...layer over them..


I have a friend named Katie at my gym..she has done a remarkable body transformation  this past winter! She has great delts! Striated..separated..very nice. She is on a program by PT's next door to the gym. Wish I could afford to say...here I am..fix me!


I think she reminds me of Jodi


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

nice work on the workout b.
whats with the white rice though?
and you never eat any essential fats.
havent you read those stickys yet?
remember quiz is coming up.

Question #1
Why is white rice so BAD?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Whatcha got against my Delts Mike?  

Oh, and Jenny does have great shoulders...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nice work on the workout b.
> whats with the white rice though?
> and you never eat any essential fats.
> ...



Thanks for the compliment!

1)white rice...had to finish it up. all gone. No more...going to store before gym here in a minute..to get BROWN rice...sapphron, etc..new shoping list!

Why bad? 
 
you said so?
or...high glycemic (sp) index? high starch? processed?

like...flax? ris told me to get some too..so...another stop to the supp. shop!
you are going to force me to get healthy and stuff..aren't you???


yo! Eggs!
let's see....I am surre you have nice nice delts...
what have I got against them?? Nada...just really hetrosexual like that...

Jenny does have nice delts....you lucky SOB...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Sure am


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

good to hear mikey.

now you still havent read the stickys if you have to ask me why white rice is bad....you could have just thrown it Mr.

looking forward to kick more of your  keep it up and you will shed your winter coat in no time.....well just in time for VEGAS.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

Burner my friend ... I'm bringing the six pack ... better listen to JBo if you intend to hang with me.    j/k

That's all I got ... no size, no strirations, no seperations ... just a six pack.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

Sup Mike, whats new?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

new? I had to fight the past two days to get onto  a day shift sleeping schedule again..have not been to the firiggin gym....
gotta fix that!
Am working the club all three weekend nights..need my PUMP!
 

WEll...If I do not listen to J'bo..when I get to 'vegas..I will have my six pack..but still hidden within it's owm insulated...cooler...


Nope, sorry, have not read those sticky's in a while. Besides..wasn't I close?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Burner my friend ... you better hit the gym.  I expect to be hanging with ya around the pool and have to be like your appointment manager as you juggle all the gals swarming you.    I'll be the wingman ... talking it up with the lady's friend(s) you after


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

who you kidding, my brotha!
I am going to be hanging w/you and the missus!
I get the feeling..she will be the star of the pool area!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

She's pretty low key during the day.  It's at night when she ramps her party up that I take no responsibility for her actions.  

In fact, I'm pretty animated during the day.  I'll meet everyone in the pool within the first 1/2 hour I'm there.  I'm not one to stand/sit in one place for more than a couple of minutes.  We make a good pool pair that way as she likes to sit and tan and I like to roam and chat it up with anyone who will listen.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

..and offer to secure all women's rafts.....
I remember your posts from your hedo trip....
I'm still jealous!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh yeah ... that was the best!!  I'm sure this crowd will be slighty more reserved than that crowd ... unfortunately!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

ya never know..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

you don't never really know ... but it's not the females I worry about, it's their male counterparts that get a little excited if a fly good looking, tattooed and pierced bad bother type comes and chats it up with their other half.

When the missus introduces me to guys she's been talking to while I've been roaming, they get pretty nervous.    It's quite amusing to see their expression on their faces ... in fact, it should be quite amusing in Vegas as we (the guys can all walk up together - me and my muscle bound friends) walk up and her introduce me as her husband and his friends!!    I just thought of this now ... how much fun will that be!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

there ya go! look for the positive!
Just say, this is my friend dave...Dave hasn't eaten in  alittle while...you might wana stand back...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

that is gonna be so much fun

jodi, me and the mrs. being escorted by 15 men to the clubs....gotta love it....but i hear that they only pick the lean hotties to get in the clubs and you have to dress well.....so fire keep your red tights at home


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

you ladies are going to have quite the enterage.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

:dancing:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd follow that..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

me too ... and I will ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2003)

Sheesh, it always comes back to da J'Bo booty dont it


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

that booty sahll live on..and on..and on.....
the energizer booty!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Yo Mike, getting ready to get off a shift?  Hrmmm, that whole days thing is going to throw me off... why ya gotta go and unbalance us all like that?  Anyways, hope you have a good night and get around to those weights.  I'm planning on sporting a 6-pack come Vegas too.  Just gotta make sure I can make it with school going on and all   I'm 24, should be done with this crap alrady.  You know, the military has alot of benefits... but for those of us that get out, it kinda sets us back quite a few years and we have to scramble to catch up.  Hell, never said we liked it easy though... I like it cold and in a life boat.

Right, who am I kidding, I'm jello... I do hot tubs and log cabins.    Saying that reminds me of this time I went swimming nude in Iceland at the top of a waterfall.    and that small plane that kept flying overhead.  I wonder if I ever made it on television   Believe me, it gives river... a whole new meaning.

Anyways, thats a whole lot more information that I should share in another guys journal.  Take it easy and good luck on getting used to days.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2003)

How does a vampire survive during the day???
Has he been slain??
Reborn into da flesh??
Or does he just have a really good pair of oakleys??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How does a vampire survive during the day???
> Has he been slain??
> Reborn into da flesh??
> Or does he just have a really good pair of oakleys??



SPF 2000...


I am sooooo screwed...I was DYING at work yesterday afternoon..so took off a couple hours early..and jumped into bed...
set the alarm even...for two hours, then planned on getting up and taking fat butt to the gym and keeping on track.
Well...I swear..I heard a voice in my haed, like "HEY!", I had a quick dream of a fight going on at my club and I failed to prevent it from starting....
My eyes lept open and I litterally jumped out of my bed...and finally came to...probably looked kinda funny....just wearing boxers..and in a fighting stance in the dark...
Finally, my eyes adjusted and saw that i had slept for...FOUR hours....that was 8pm...it is now 3:18 am..still cannot sleep!

I have finished another load of laundry and might either go watch tv or read...
bad thing is..I have an Ethics class from 8:30 - 5:30 tomorrow..I think I will be going to starbucks...alot tomorrow...
have to work the club tomorrow night as well...still have no idea if I will make it to the gym..
GRR!


Well, if your jenny, j'bo and ris have anything to say about it...I will be at least a lot leaner come October...6-pack? hmm..might be too much to ask for...

which branch of service were you in? Don't worry about being 24 and just in school. At least you ar going, right? You got some life experiences when maybe you were not ready for college straight out? (I wasn't) now, you are ready to finish your higher education and press on, right?
Bad habit: Never look back. Your journey only leads you foward. 
besieds, I think I rea daverage age of college students is 27, I think. Make you feel better...when I get proficient with real estate and only have that as my income...I have been thinking of going back and finishing my BA. (I have an Associate's in computer networking now..worthless degree...)

well..off to go and stare at the ceiling..
later


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Aww Mike, I'm sorry you can't sleep.. 

Don't stare at the ceiling though, stay here and keep me company instead ..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds like how I was when I had to work 3rd shift, except your the opposite.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

But I bet Jodi made it to the gym..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Always


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh I'm not worried... just want to make Vegas and so have to figure it out.  24 is still young, I'm not falling into a mid-life crisis quite yet 

Hey dude, just keep the 6-pack as your goal.  If you do better or slightly worse than intended, well, thats the way things work sometimes.  However... you want the six... and always aim higher rather than lower   Because we are just that good.

Take it easy Mike, and get some sleep!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> SPF 2000...
> 
> 
> ...


 WHO!!  HA!!  WHATTHE?!?!  Thats funny Burner, Maybe the vampire in you just dont wanna die  At least you'll have a good excuse to suck on J'Bo's neck


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey bud!! Hows the new job?? Miss ya mate. Get back and do some postin..
How's the six pack comin?? Stick at it, it takes abit


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

heh heh..same job...different shift....
waking up @ 0445...sux!

I did make it to the gym the other day to finally get my back knocked out. Sorry, I filled out my whole log book the preveios week, so hadn't been able to log the workouts.
I basically did 5 - 6 sets sets of pull ups. (no weights, will keep them just body weight for a while so ntot o reinjure my tendons)
I did 4 ets of db rows, 8 - 10 reps. (concentrated on form, not wrenching back at the top of movement.)
Lat pulldowns, 3 sets  8 - 10 reps. and some machine seated row, 3 sets 8 - 10 reps.
Tonight will be chest night...I thnk I am finally rested up...will see.
I am even going to start....(gulp) spin classes once or twice a week, depending on my schedule. (0530hrs) so, if not working (0600) I will get up, go spin..the go home, take a nap then get on with my day!
I've almost got all junk food out of my house..so..that should be ok.
Other stuff going on (good) will post some other time.


----------



## lina (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey darling!

How are you doing? 

A quick checkin at IM before I hit my shower!  I have been bad last week but I'm back this week!!!

Hope your injury heels and you feel better.... you need a massage...... !


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

(hmm...I got a little one last night..with a promise of another one later...)
I am fine..food is wearing off...getting hungry....left out of house to work late...didn't get to pack food..but have an errand to run later, and is close to house and will grab food then...oof..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

Yo Burner ... whad up?
Working hard no doubt.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

a bit..this job her is going to get in my way for my real estate gig..

I have to make a couple calls..might have a couple clients lined up


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

excellent!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Good luck on the clients Mike...

Yeah, waking up that early stinks, no doubt about it.  Hope that the real estate thing picks up so you can get outa that gig.

Keep at the gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

damn straight!
I was hoping to put this possible client into a particular home. But, not so sure I want to now. 
Let's see, the client (possible0 is one of my 'wild cats'. She is a bartender in the 'wild cats' bar of my club. You ever see the movie coyote ugly? well, picture that, more or less.
So, I just had a town home listed the other day that would be perfect for her. two bedrooms for her kids and one for her.)
here's the kicker. The townhome..belongs to an ex. GF of mine a ways back. She listed it with my buddy. This girl and I had a bit of a rough fall out.
I thought it would be GREAT if I could put my friend into this home for her needs...but...to also show up at closing..and have this ex..PAY ME!
Best revenge for the evil she did to me..

But, I just found out that the place has had two large dogs in there.....might be funky. Will have to find out....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

ok, lost format..will wing it 'till I get another log book:
LAst night...finally made it to the gym..again for chest.

Got there late. Was whooped. Friend met me there about the same time. I had finished dressing out and went out to load up the bench for warm up set while friend finished up 'business'. Well, he comes out a few minutes later and says we might have a problem. A couple guys were in there and started talking shiat and was directed @ my friend. 
So, friend just says to be ready and to get his back....
Actually, I would have liked to have seen this...as my friend would have wiped the floor with these two jag offs...
But...I think that helped w/ the workout. They finally came out of the locker room..and got on a bench about ten feet in front of us. I wasn't even feeling very up to going heavy...but ego stepped in...it worked...I felt GOOD! 225 went up real easy..so went heavy...
(oh, they never did do anything...didn't even look over..must have been all talk)

So:
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 275*7, 315*3, 315*2

Incline DB Press:
90*8, 90*7, 70*8

Was late, called it a night.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Mmmm Coyote ugly...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Good workout bud  The 315 is very nice 
 Ahhh to get that adrenaline out


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah, but wasn't long enough.....
I haven't gone that heavy in a while....won't again..just every once in a while.
Did get a bunch of frustrations out though!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

ok, so far..food 4 today:
1) last small piece of the best steak i ever grilled..3 egg whts, 1 yolk, 2 slice wheat toats (use up, plus fill.) cup coffee

2) 2 chicken brugers, w/ low fat slc cheese, pickles, letuce..NO BUNZ.., serving cottage cheese


3)1 lrg chicken breast, 1/2 can corn (using up) 1 cup + brn rice
4)
5)

Water:
Gallon


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

Meals looking good... and chest was a nice workout too, cool.

Whens your next spinning class?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, so far..food 4 today:
> 1) last small piece of the best steak i ever grilled..3 egg whts, 1 yolk, 2 slice wheat toats (use up, plus fill.) cup coffee
> *excuse me....what is this bun doing here? try some veggies in the eggs next time b*
> ...


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2003)

Mike, better get with it!!! J'bo is cracking da whip!

How are you?  Awww... that scheme for getting your ex back is...wicked!(in a funny way!) Hope you make the deal!!  

How are things going with your love life?  We need to know!!!  Are you still having fun with your online friend?  

It seems like everyone is going to Las Vegas.  You should be a skip-hop-and-a-jump from there.  You going?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Burner!!

I keep seeing you saying hello NT but it's always in the midst of other ramblings! ...   So ... how the heck are ya?  Vegas, I can only assume that you'll be there,  ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2003)

but it's true...I AM using up the last of my evil, yet tasty WHEAT bread...


Yo, NT-
just dandy...TIRED!
I missed a 75.00 class this morning...I guess I have been 'burning the candle at both ends' for a while now...I totally crashed this morning. I got to sleep by 12:30? alrm went off and I hit the snooze...next thing I know...I hear the radio alram..look over..it is 8:36..class startedc 6 minuets ago...I quietly siad, "oh fuq'...then with nothing else to do...rolled back over and went back to sleep...till 1:30 this afternoon.....guess I needed sleep!

Hey lina!
Glad u stopped by! Always great to see my favorite east coast babe!

love life...great, actually...

on-line friend...we are good friends. 

I wanna go to vegas...need to sell some houses first...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2003)

11 June, 03

I did a SPINNING class!
I SUCKED at it! there were four girlks in there and me....
I was sucking wind after the warm up...I started to think:
"What did I get myself into? This is REALLy gonna hurt!
I didn't really do the workout thie instructor did...I just tried to keep pedalling...
I swear, she kept yelling: "OK! turn up the resistance!"
I was like:
"turn it down? I can do that!"
if you have done the class...(jenny...knows..)
those last few "Up and stand in the seat for count of two! now down! then UP!"
for a couple minutes...might be ok for a woman...but really not good for a man's anatomy....wow...sore...

my tushie hurts today...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2003)

12 June, 03

Delts:
Sitting DB Military Press:
30*15, 50*10, 50*10, 70*3, 60*6 / 25*5

Lean Away Single DB Side laterals:
25* 10, 35*8

Front DB Raise:
25*10, 30*10

BO Rear BD Raise:
40*10, 40*10

Up Right Rows:
85* 10, 85*10 (no straps)

DB Shrugs:
70*12, 70*12 (no straps)

Cardio:
elliptical
(that's right! You read correct! Ol Burner is doing...cardio...)

FOOD:
1) 3 egg whts, 1 ylk, 1 soy buger (last one! HA!) 2 cups coffee...slow to rise

2) 1/2 stouffers lean skillet chicken dinner (w/ veggies and extra chicken)
3) 1 large chicken breast, serving brown rice


(put veggies in w/ my eggs? and RUIN them? J'bo....if a only knew how awesome my eggs tasted...you'd know to not mess with them!)

ok..maybe some green peppers?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

Dont mess with the Eggs


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

great day burner......you look like your on your way to a 6 pack in no time at all.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks hunny!
(that would be j'bo..eggs..don't get all excited..)


Just got to work...beat already..gonna have to make an emergency trip to starbucks....need....cafene...STAT! It's gonna be a LONG weekend!
I FINISHED off the LAST of my evil, yet tasty oatmeal for breaky...
now. on to bland, boring (read plain) oats...

last night @ the club was boring....I did have some stick boy with little girly man arms give me  a look..
THere are no drinks allowed on the dance floor. This kid was walking past me w/ hi glass of water. I stopped him and polietly (as I am ) told him to set his drink on the table next to the floor. His response was, "I am only going on for two seconds" then he tried to walk past me!
I put my hand (somewhat firm) upon his shoulder and told him again, but firm
"Sir, I SAID no drinks on the dance floor"
He actually scowled at me...then put his drink on the table.....
good boy....
we held our own version of 'Fear Factor' in one of the bars the past few weeks. Last night was the grand final`e. I was working in another part of the club, so didn't get to see it...but the things they went thru...nasty.
The winner walked out with 10 grand though...


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2003)

Your bar sounds like a lot of fun!!! 

Hmmm...we need one of those around here....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

well...c'mon...UP!
I'll sign ya in for free! My personal guest.


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2003)

How nice of you!

I'd be careful what you say!!!  

Gotta go to Costco and get some groceries today!  That and a video for our Friday night!  See you soon Mike!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

what's the video for the night?
Are y'all going to be doing any more cutural nights anytime soon? miss reading about them!
Be carefuel? Why..you gonna come up and hang out? Bring the hubby..and I'll see if I can get ya in the VIP door!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thanks hunny! (that would be j'bo..eggs..don't get all excited..)



Aww man, so I was getting all worked up over nothing huh? 

Glad to hear works been okay and no more knuckle heads have been hitting their girls.  Almost half way through the shift huh?  Good luck studying.


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

HI MIKE!!!

Just got back from the gym and checkin in quickly!!!

We watched "Treasure Planet" last night.  It was an awesome video (graphics) and I bet it would have been even better on the big screen.  Yes, we are going to start culture nights again and Theme week!  We pick a theme each week, and for example Monday we read a book about that theme, Tuesday we may do a project, Wednesday we may do a field trip, Thursday we may get a video, etc.  We have been doing this for a few summers and it works well getting ideas for things to do... Some themes we picked are e.g. Dinosaurs, Art, Music, 4th of July, Science, etc. 

So culture night is coming back and will keep you posted!

I'm working on Vegas too!  Trying to find family members to sit for that weekend!!!

Off to the showers!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

I did get thanked last night at work, though.
There is going to be an Indy car race here this weekend.
Forgot his name, but there were sponsors from the Jim Beam racing tem in the club the past twonights.
(first off, I got two ball caps, a JB racing shirt..and a nifty bottle cap opener! (I can really use that!)
this girl was T-RASHED on Thursday night. I mean she couldn't walk straight. She couldn't even think straight. Well, I was the nice, polite professional guy I am ..and walked her to her hotel. (she does PA work for the Indy league, or something...they put her up in the best hotel in downtown) She didn't even kow which her room was....
I got her situated..and then LEFT her at the front desk, thank you.
Well, last night, I was doing my rounds and saw her in the bar again. I walked up and asked if she was ok. It took her a few moments to realize who I was...I mentioned that I was te one who walked her home. 
"YOU DID THAT!!!! <eyes lighted up> THANK YOU!"
it's the little things that make one's night.

Did I tell you I got a really snazzy bottle cap opener, too!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, just posted a message to you and you are too quick!

You are such a gentleman!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> HI MIKE!!!
> 
> Just got back from the gym and checkin in quickly!!!
> ...



hey lina!
I LOVE reading about your cultural nights!
Wanna adopt me?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Theme week does sound awesome!  I think Mike is just drooling over the food possibilities though.  Erm, not that I'm not 

Sounds very educational and lots of fun at the same time!  Whoohoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah...lina ROCKS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

13 June 03

Didn't m,ake it to the gym..
Was beat after work..got home and took a nap. I woke up...slammed a cup of coffee..and 3 mls of clenbutrx.
I was looking thru some stuff to get ideas for a listing presentation manual..and looked at the clock..it was too late to lift..and now I am RAMPED!
So....I...ate..(ha!) then went back to looking up info until time to shower then go to work...

So..this afternoon...have to knowck out my back and arms....oy.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> beat off after work..got home and took a nap.



nuff said...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

oh...shit...did I say that? Dang...was more tired than I thought....
wow..oops..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

14 June, 03

Back:
Pull ups:
*10, *10, *8, *7, *6, *7 ( used different pull up bar, angled, different feel to it)

BB Rows: 
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Reverse Grip Lat Pull Downs:
150*10, 180*10

CG Cable Rows:
180*10, 200*10

Dips:
*20

super setted w/

Cambered Bar Curls:
85*10

Out of Time

Food:
yeah, we won't talk about that....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2003)

Lina in Vegas??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

yo, mon!

Was'sup, NT! Happy Father's Dy!
that would be grea, woldn't it?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Burner...just thought I would POP in and say "hi" 

Great journal. 

You got kids??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

hey buff!
Do I count as being my own kid? My own inner child? then yes..one!

How you doin'?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

I am doing great, thanx.

Yes...you can count yourself as a child...but that doesn't get you the "Happy Father's Day" I was gonna tell ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

ah, man...


what r u doing on-line today? Isn't it nice outside where you are at?
It is beautiful outside..and I am stuck in here (work, in a secured, windowless room)
it will most likely be raining by the time I get to leave....
Friends went to the Renaisance Festival today....

I wanna go! I think we will go next weekend....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

today's workout:
keeping my eye lids open...they are HEAVY! Feel the burn, baby!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ah, man...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah..this place IS addictng....isn't it? I'm really good at killig my twelve hour shifts here...as  long as there are good paople on-line..and there usually are!

I wuz about to ask why up till seven am...then it hit..oops...duh..
 
maybe alot of this?   

What is your thesis on? BA? MA? DR?


I should..
and I WILL!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

yea...lol there was a little bit 'o dat!! lol

My thesis is for my BA in Biology. I am writing on "The Variance in Offspring and Clutch Size in the Commom Western Mosquitofish, _Gambusia affinis_. Not the most interesting research...but it was fun and not to hard to do.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey!!! I just realized you are in CO!! We are going to go to Plattville in a couple of weeks!! Is that close to you at all??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

uh...where the hell is platteville???

you going to be a teacher? professor? scientist?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

ok..just looked it up on map quest..luv this internet thingie....

That is about 2 hours or a little less from here....I used to date a cop up in Loveland....(gotta love a woman who has her own handcuffs)

I am not working tht weekend..maybe swing up to say howdy?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

lol @ hand cuffs

Yea, thats not too far lol...when I know more about our trip I will holler at you. It would be really cool to meet a fellow IMer.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

hell yeah!
You have family there..or why would anyone wannavisit that part of Co? Flat...(but..has  nice view of front range!)


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

I dig Ren Fairs... tons of fun, but the big ladies with showing cleavage scare the hell out of me.  Wish they'd loose some weight... anywhere would be a good start.

Whats new Mike?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hell yeah!
> You have family there..or why would anyone wannavisit that part of Co? Flat...(but..has  nice view of front range!)




One of my very good friends moved there a couple of years ago and we haven't seen her or her kids since. I hope we get to go.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

you are quite the open kinda guy b....beat off the other night hey....geuss we all know why your love life is going so well.   jj

so you gonna let us in on the love life b? comeon since i am not getting any i gotta hear about those of you that are....you in love?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

Burner's in lllooovveee ... giggle giggle ...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey Mikeman! 

Where's the meals?  I need to get in here more often and  ya! You want that six pack, dontcha?? 

Oh, and check those PMs


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...lina ROCKS!



ThanksMikeSweetiePie!!!!   Yeah, what J'bo said... tell us about your new gal..

NT, I am considering LasVegas but we are in Disney the week before ... well I guess if the kids get to play one week, the adults should have their turn the next? I need to ask my family if they could come fly here and sit though....  so we'll see what they say...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike DAMNIT, check your PMs!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

working on it!
LOTZ of stuff in my inbox....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

You need to chek my newest one RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

did!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

Day 1, Week 1, 18 June, 03

Chest:
Flat Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 225*8, 225*6, 225*4 / 135*8 **

Decline Bar Bell Bench Press:
185*10, 135*8, 135*10

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*10, 185*8, 185*8

Pec Dec:
150*7, 110*8, 110*7

**Was hoping reps wuld have been higher, but will keep working on it. I want to get three sets of 225 @ 10 reps!

***No cardio..ran out of time..
 Hada date!

went and saw 'The ITalian Job'
Good movie.

food.....
hmm...sucked. So I will take my punishment...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

I went and saw the Italian Job last week... it was good but not as surprising as it could have been.

I actually thought of being in Venice with "someone" through out the whole movie


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

true-
I did mention that Ed Norten did the same kind of character i the movie, 'The Score' with DeNiro, I think it was..
I liked the action though..
and I think I want a mini-cooper now...hmm..

I kow what you mean about being in Venice w/ someone..been there several times..but not with any one special. Some day.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Yo Mike, you need to get AIM so we can talk man... PMs arent nearly as good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah, but cannot here @ work..bad security practice..too many vulnerabilities...(IIS)


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, I know... knew it wasnt going to, thats why I was complaining and not suggesting


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

I've got both IM for yahoo and MSN..at home....but rarely there...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

dear diary:
I suck.
the end.
ok...maybe not the end....
I didn't make my workout last night. I got off work and went downtown and got my paycheck. I ended up going to my realtor office and got some small stuff done and then went to star bucks w/ friend for coffee before the gym. Got to bullshitting...(who, me?)
and time got away. I went home, talked w/ my girl for a while, then jumped online to look for something, j'bo was on, so we shot the breeze for a while, then went to bed...and crashed.
Here I am. Tired.
Food for today:
nevermind. Off to a bad start.
Can I call a 'mulligan' on my first meal? I was in a hurry!
I am leaving work early this afternoon. It is Kristen's B-day, and need to go find her something..then get to the gym before we go out to dinner w/ her and her friends.
(I was originally supposed to be working the club tonight..and they made plans. I asked if they needed me @ work tonight and got the will be fine w/out your awesome and dedicated services for just an evening.)
And am now going w/ the girl!
I ma even going to get up and go to her spinning class w/ her tomorrow morning...then abck home for anap..


Am sending out my application for my web sight this afternon. As soon as I get a stamp on my envelope!
I will also be getting a 1-800 #! I am going to be busy! I will it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2003)

Day 3, Week 1, 19 June, 03

DELTS:

Machine Military Press:
10*20, 25*15, 45*10, 45*8, 45*8

Lateral Raise:
27.5*12, 35*8, 30*8

Front Lateral Raise:
25*10, 35*8

Reverse pec Dec:
130*10, 130*10, 130*10

Upright Rows:
95*8, 95*8 (no straps)

TIME...

Kinda funny....
I got to the gym late..(what else is new?) As soon as I got to the front door, I ran into a friend that is a regular at my club, so we talked for a short while. After he left, I was about to walk in..and some hot woman walks up from behind. How do I know? I have a sense of things...or..if you do not believe in my jedi mind powers...I saw her in the reflection of the window in front of me. She said, Hi Mike!
It was my friend, maria...one of the bartenders @ my club..and quite possibly my first client. (remember the client I might have to buy my ex's house? her)
so...we talked (actual business for a short while) then she went home and I finally got inside to knock out above workout.
So..during the workout..I noticed that it had begun to pour outside. I thought nothing of it..which would be the demise of my evening later.
20 - 25 minutes after I saw it had begun to rain.....my workout was finished and I was walked out of the gym and headed home.
It was still raining (read ouring down HARD!)
I looked at my car from a distance....something was not right. I waslooking at it..and looking at the small 'river of water' that was coursing thru the parking lot, wondering how wet my socks and shoes were going to get running thru there. I looked at my car again...it finally hit me:
I had left my sun roof completely open, as well as all four windows down at least 8 inches when I came in..(It had been nice and sunny when I pulled up)
"FUQ!!!"
Immediately, I ran to the car and jumped into a very wet and soggy seat. It made a rather unpleasant squishing noise as I did so. I am no longer worried about my fuqqin socks being wet..as I am now suffering a case of 'swamp ass'....
I take the car home..and put it in the garage. I left the engine running, cranked up the heater to full furnace and closed the garage door enough so nobody could take the car and went in to shower and get ready for my date.
25 minutes later, I go out to inspect the car and leave. Holy shiat..it was HOT in there! I swear it had to be WELL over 100 degrees and humid! (The seats had reasonably dried though)

I threw a towel in the seat..and left. I had now put the AC on COLD and full, opened the sunroof to the small opening position (it was still raining) and cracked the windows...
it took two miles before the tempurature was bearable to sit in....
now..there is this 'smell' in the car..I do not know what it is...but it isn't the greatest scent in the world..I have kept the windows open when ever possible..and sprayed Febreeze into it..hopefully neutralizing the smell..I need to get it to a detailer who can steam clean the carpet now...as if I wasn't busy enough...
what a day..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2003)

Day 4, Week 1, 20 June, 03

BACK:
Pull Ups:

BW*12, BW*12, BW*8, BW*8, BW*5 = 43  

Horizontal Row Machine:
45*10, 45*9, 45*8, 45*8

Cybex High Row:
90*12, 135*10, 135*10, 150*6 (weight each arm, single arm)

Cybex Low Row:
90*10, 90*10, 90*10

Cardio:
Elliptical:10 minutes...ran out of time...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

so how was the date?
we need details.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

Good morning!
Let's see...after I got there in my now damp and oddly smeling car, I got to the restaraunt to meet her and her three best friends. (One might hire me to find her some horse property)

we had dinner..and I had a couple black-n-gold margaritas...very good...forgot about the pool in my car.
The two other girls left, and Kristen and I went down a couple blocks to the club where I work. We got in...and went to see some of my favorite bartenders to hook us up. The one bartender, the one who I want to sell a plac eto, made us a couple drinks..pretty good. "throw me on the floor and fuq me" is what they are called...pretty damn good..potent.
We talked and shot the breeze with them for a while. (This was in the rock-n-roll part of the club. they were playing 80's rock at that time, so we played the 'who's that band" ..I won...heh heh...
Then we went to another part of the club and got some more drinks until it was time to go. Was a good night. 
Now...she is on an Alaskan cruise w/ her mother..and I am stuck..here...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm...I'mmnot ready to get my beatings yet...but they are coming... 

Take this morning for instane. I have tried to clean up what I put in my mouth. I finished off all my pre-packaged oatmeal with mass sugar. I bought regular (read bland) otameal and splenda packets. 
I wake up this morning to go to work. I read the box for 2 servings. I follow directions, add water and oats. (how hard can that be?) throw into the microwave and start shaking my protein shake. Out comes this pile of mush...and add 2 packets of splenda. I take a bite. 
Holy shiat! No taste, cannot eat...went straight to trash. So...finished my shake, took my shower and came to work. had to go to McD's for a breaky sammich...'cause I was starving. Now my first meal is trashed. 
Any ideas? And I need instant, quick, no hassle ideas. I only have a 10 minute or so window for breakfast. WTF can I put i that mess of mush to add some taste to it? I thought I was gonna gag on that bite. I might even go back to my packets...at least they have taste...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

Burner ... I keep reading about missing this meal, that workout, wft man?    Vegas is now 120 days out ... let's get this routine down mister!  

I loved the rainy car story ... 

What did you end up getting your sweetie for her bday?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

A dozen red, long stemme droses, a card with a bull dog on it. (she has a bulldog and LOVES them..)
and me..


Oh...I no longer have that car..yep. I traded it off! I an driving an '01 Ford Super Crew F-150. (it has four actual doors) I wanted a truck..and needed something that has 4 doors for hauling around clients.
I did drive a '02 Corvette..very nice. I was trying to use the logic of...
Kristen has a 4X4...4 doors..she LOVES Corvettes..I was thinking...I get the 'Vette..and if need to take clients out..let her take the cat to work.(Sure..twist her arm) and take her truck....
but it was too expensive...

I'm pretty okie dokie w/ the workouts..but the food is the killer....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

... food always is the downfall.  It seems the wife and me have taken the attitude that food is only needed to keep building.  If it's bland, we eat it anyways because it will help us (well her) reach her goal.  She is now trying a hi-lo-no carb diet.  

I think the roses were perfect.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think the roses were perfect.


so did she...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

excellent!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Mike - Get a container of regular oatmeal.  Pour it into your mouth, finish it up with a glass of water.  Easy as that.  Hard boil some eggs as well for before the oatmeal.  It wont taste the best in the world perhaps, but it works...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

should I shake my head from side to side to mix well??


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

scrambled eggs work well if you have a microwave somewhere.  I make mine usually the night before.

With the missus on her revised diet, we're going thru 17 eggs a day!   Man, our grocery bill has gone from about 250 to 350 ... twice a month with weekly refills on fresh produce.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

don't you go to costco or someplace and get those HUGE flats of eggs?
Reheated eggs? How does that taste?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Well Mike, I've never done the head shaking thing... but if it makes ya feel better, go for it.  Might help the taste a little 

Never done the re-heated eggs.  Works with the chicken though!

Hope the car is doing okay man, is it smelling or did it dry out pretty decently?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm...I'mmnot ready to get my beatings yet...but they are coming...
> 
> Take this morning for instane. I have tried to clean up what I put in my mouth. I finished off all my pre-packaged oatmeal with mass sugar. I bought regular (read bland) otameal and splenda packets.
> ...



take 1/2 cup of oats and throw in 6 egg whites plus one whole egg and wisk it til its frothy...throw into a pan that is sprayed with pam and cook...then add some no sugar added jam and it is sooooooo yummy.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Man, why do people have to make eating so complicated!  Whats wrong with straight oats?   A few eggs on the side... and you're good to go!

Umm, perhaps I've been a bachelor too long


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> scrambled eggs work well if you have a microwave somewhere.  I make mine usually the night before.
> 
> With the missus on her revised diet, we're going thru 17 eggs a day!   Man, our grocery bill has gone from about 250 to 350 ... twice a month with weekly refills on fresh produce.



go to costco babe and grab some frozen cartons of egg whites...only $2 for a liter which will last her a week. 

btw how are you dealing with her dieting?  and how is the beauty doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

reheated eggs are bad ... in fact, no difference from 'freshly' cooked ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Man, why do people have to make eating so complicated!  Whats wrong with straight oats?   A few eggs on the side... and you're good to go!
> 
> Umm, perhaps I've been a bachelor too long


hey Justin...you are TALKING to the king of single!
that is why j'bo, and Jenny and whoever are also whipping my butt for eating my instant oatmeal...


oatmeal w/ eggs? I mean..in them? How does THAT taste???


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

I used to eat that instant crap too.  Dont give in to that stuff though, its the DEVIL.  Like those protein bars 

Wanna have a 6 pack competition to get you motivated?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

uh...no...I've got a mini-keg going on here..pal.....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Its a good time to loose it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

who? wha?? me???
Yeah...I have been adding in soime cardio as well...gimem a couple months..things will start to melt off
I'm gonna be a sex-ee biatch!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

i am sure your adding in some extra cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

little here and there..not this week...my trainng partner...is in Alaska...so it's all solo work...still make quite a sweaty workout though....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

you break a sweat while doing cardio by yourself? thats kinda weird your endurance must be off.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

oh...my endurance...it's...just fine....I can go the distance....and then some....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

by yourself? thats weird....usually when you do cardio by yourself its just to get the workout done...not to go the distance


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 23, 2003)

Yep... Burner is one of a kind that's all!  Most of the workout is spent trying to lift that "keg" to find his "workout" partner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

see? lean gets it...he remembers his singledom....

G'morning Journal and all those who enter!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Morning Mikeman!! 
How are ya this morning?? 
Did you make it to the gym yesterday  ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

was going to go...but my lifting partner had cranked his neck playing w/ his kid..and I ended up having to go and deal with this new truck I just bought a couple days ago.
I think I will keep this schedule: Tuesday  - Saturday lifting days. I HATE Monday chest days...all the 
"I will start my workouts on Monday, hog the bench press, not knowing what I am doing...yet grunt and yell and annoy all those within earshot of me..then quit by wednesday' crowds.
I have some small issue with the truck (it is used) that need to be fixed. After I finished my business, I went looknig for some dirt and small hills to check out the 4X4 mode. (it is getting harder and harder around here..they are developing all the prairie lands I used to 4-wheel on just a couple years ago.
I did..end up needing to put it in 4X4...I was leaving on area...sort of driving thru an area I wasn't supposed to be in..and drove thru some sand. (wet from rain.) I didn't see it..as it was 10pm last night..
The truck STOPPED dead in its tracks. I put it in 4-LOW and tried to go forward. Nothing. I put it in reverse..and it climbed back out of its ruts back onto hard dirt. whew!
Leaving it in 4-Low, I picked a new line, nailed the throttle and drove thru that sand bar...no problem. I hit the concrete on the other side and got out of there....
then I went home and grilled chicken breasts.....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

excuses excuses


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

I will be there tonight...even do cardio...
then go to friend's house and jump in hot tub....
(they really hate it when I do cannon balls though...go figure...some people have no sense of humor...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> excuses excuses



maybe..but..ya have to admit..its a pretty good excuse...bet you'd enjoyed bumping around in the truck!

I used to date a girl a LONG time ago. We went up into the mountains for a night in an old mining town (turned gambling town) and stayed in an old restored hotel/casino. The next day, we came back to town. I took the OLD highway from the mountains back. (It is an old dirt road that follows thru the mountains. Really beautiful scenery. Well, she had never been 4x4'ing before..so I found a few side trails along the way back down. One one tame trail, I looked over to see her expression to gauge her feelings towards it. She didn't look too happy, so asked her oif she was having fun. 'No'. was her answer...so I turned the truck around and headed abck towards the road.
I took one trail that was really rutted and had deep paths to get thru. At one point, one tire was completely in the air, and the truck was at a 45 degree angle. He side of the truck was the side that had been pitche dup. (this was slow and careful driving, by the way..not flying thru the air.)
I looked at her again, as the tire came back to the ground. Well....that nbumping session..had turned her frown upside down. She was hooked....
After getting back on the dirt road..it was her who kept on pointing out other trails we should try....

What does this have to do with weight training? I am not sure..but it sure was fun...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice job on the 4X4!  Wahoo!  Gotta love 4 wheel drive!  Not very many places you can't go!  What's it got to do with w8 training?  NOTHING!  That's the whole idea... it's your journal, you can do what you want.  Look at PB's journal, there's more sex talk in there than the sex forum!     But then again ... look at the source!     Right?  Have a good day Burner!  See ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2003)

24 June, 03

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*8, 225*5, 275*5, 185*12, 225*8, 225*5

Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
90*8, 90*7, 90*6

***not feeling the workout, left.
****tried to do gopro's reverse pyramid workout....it sux. I do not like it. I could barely put up 275, and that was supposed to be a warm up weight...

I will keep either to straight sets or standard pyramids for my variety.

Sorry jenny...didn't make it to spin class...I didn't even get to bed until after 2am...let myself sleep until 11:30 this morning..as It will be the only time I will be able to sleep in (and catch up) until mid next week...

see if I remember food:
1) 6egg whts, 1 yolk, 3 slice lean turkey, cup of coffee
2) 1 small subway sandwhich (at sales meeting...free food)
3) lemon chicken (chinese take out..crew lunch)
4) 1 big chicken breast, 1 cup brn rice, carrots (last of them!)
5) starbucks...(felt like a meal...maybe partial reason why felt likie crap in gym)
6) thin NY Strip steak, med. baked potato....1 beer...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 25, 2003)

I suppose the flaxseed is hiding in the fridge and you just can't find it, huh?!?!?!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 24 June, 03
> 
> Chest:
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I suppose the flaxseed is hiding in the fridge and you just can't find it, huh?!?!?!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

I can only imagine the ass kickings you'd get in person Burner ...  

The last comment JBo made about every meal being a cheat meal ... that was probably worth a 1000 lashing young man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah..well..it least I was consistant, right?

I know...my fod has been sucking..wasnt any better today....I am so FIRGGIN busy! I have all kinds of chicken ready to be baked / grilled...but no time to do it....and this is my long weekend....
I might be able to get to the gym this evening before I have to go to work at the club.
Odd..I got a couple compliments last night at the club. Was talkig w/ one regular, he says he has seen me in the gym..siad: Dude! You're pretty big! (honest)
um..ok, thanks..not that big....if wasn't so ashamed of appearance..would post pix....

second, had to tell this one customer to tuck in his shirt ..AGAIN. (I friggin HATE having to tell guys to do this..but I was in a mood for being a dick....maybe 'cause customers were being assholes??)
Well, one of his friends looked me ove..and I began to think I was about to have a problem w/ three guys...when he just asked me: "How much can u bench?"
oy.
"I am around 315 on a good day"
"Sweet! DUDE!" then he started in how he and his boys were army and about to get out..and all was cool...
I even had a couple hot women kinda get close to me to get away from a couple guys that were annoying them. Yep, girl saver..that's part of my job description as well!

Oh! The best part of my night? Ready?
Pink (the singer) was at the club last night! We provided security for her. Her b/f or husband, whatever(Cory Hart, X-treme motocross jumper) and some other guys were putting on a jumping show in the street in front of the club, se she came in and sat out on a balcany. I got to clear a path for her so she could leave..she shook my hand, and said thanx for helping her out. 
man, she got CROCKED in one of the bars later that night! Oh...she is SHORT! She seemed nice, but rally didn't want to talk too much or sign autographs...
You'd be suprised how stupid people get being around a celebrety...just dummies...

I'm hoping to get to the gym this evening before having to go back to the club as well as tomorow to kind of kep my schedule...
cardio? ha! eating right?
HA! again....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

Let's see:
Friday:
Delts:
Seated DB Mil. Press:
35*15, 45*12, 55*10, 55*10, 55*8

DB Lateral Raises:
27.5*12, 30*8, 35*6

DB Front Raises:
30*10, 30*10

BO Rear Lateral Raises:
40*8, 40*8

Dips:
BW*20, 45*10, 45*10

Out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

Saturday:

Back / Bis:

SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Suppinated Pull Up:
(All BW)
*10, *10, *8, *8, *8
(Tennis elbow....started acting up...didn't go to failure..)

One Arm DB Rows:
70*8, 70*8, 70*8

Cable Machine Single Arm Side Pull Downs:
100*10, 130*8, 130*8

Single Arm Cable Low Row:
100*10, 130*8, 130*8

Bicep Cambered Bar Curl:
65*8, 75*8, 85*8

**compund set**

Tricep press down:
80*15, 80*15, 80*15

Biceps tired / weak...

Food for this weeked was Shot...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dear Journal:
I am glad that past weekend is OVER! I was whooped! I didn't get anything important accomplished. (study real estate stuff...prepare data base, etc)
I did a little boo boo w/ Kristen on Monday night....I let my selfish, shallow single ways out and put something not too improtant in front of her. oops. I did a lot of apologizing, grovelling...and explaining that I am a schmuck. All is well. I just have to remind myself that there is now another person to include when planning on doing things.

Now, on to the workout:

1 July, 03
Chest:

DB Flat Bench Press:
50*15, 70*12, 90*9, 100*7, 100*7

Incline DB Bench Press:
80*8, 80*8, 80*8

Smith Machine Decline Bench Press:
225*10, 225*10, 225*20 (I was talking w/ friend for a couple minutes, strength came back..)

Time:
Had to get home to bbq chicken and talk w/ kristen before she went to bed...

Food:
so - so....not great...sorta bad...not posting...(it's safer that way!)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

... food was so so ... consistency is your flaw here.   

How goes the love life?  Sounds like it goes well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

buwahahahah!
Dude!
I luv that new avi! Holy Jackson 5 style! 

What can I say...I like to eat...I will do as well as I can...but I have resigned myself to knowing that I will probably not ever have a 6-pack...I want to dump the 20 pounds of garbage off me...but would be happy with flat belly...

Kristen and I are doing great! I did a boo-boo on Monday....but all is well...
what can I say...I think I have her hooked on my steak grilling abilities..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

ok..let today's beatings begin:
Food:
1) 3 waffles...syrup..not too much, cup of coffee
2) 1 large chkn breast, serving cottage cheese
3) 2 chicken breasts, 1 serving brn rice
4) serving chicken skillet meal
5)protein shake
6)?

Water:
1 gallon
Scheduled workout: 
legs!
(hopefully, will get my friends to go w/ me...will fuqqin punish them!
(use me as the butt of your jokes, eh? Think I am funny NOW????
<ahem> the trash can is over there..feel free to hurl in it...atta boy.....)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

I read about the boo boo ... just don't let it happen again!  

Yeah ... the new av is my Jimi Hedricks/Jackson 5 look.  Soon I think a hair cut might be in order ... I can barely sit in the car.  I get some odd looks when I'm on my way to the hairdressors to get the braids done.    There was an older couple who saw me at the lights (as I was picking it out) and they laughed ...  ... they were too funny.  The fellow gave me the thumbs up.

How's the real estate stuff coming?  I've decided I've had enough of cubicle life.  I am really tired of it.  Need some new input.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

it is a slow start for me..but looks like I might be having some new clients soon!
I am not attacking it with as full force as I could / should...call it the fear of that first step forward thing..but I usually finaly just say 'fuq it' and jump in....
my foundation stuff is about in place..and things will happen!

Your story reminds me of Marge Simpson...when she gets into the car..


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

personally, I think the all or nothing route is the way to go.  go hard or go home ... etc.  I have to be a bit more careful as I have a daughter to support.  BUt I now that whatever I do I will hit as hard as possible.  If I knew in my heart that whatever I choose to do would work itself out in the end, I think I might jump in with both feet.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

I would luv to...but I still need to pay the bills..do not have any 'nest egg' to fall back on....to pay bills while I wait for a closing....
So, have to go the slow route for a little while..then get outta here and go full tilt!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

I hear that ... those damn bills always get in the way of something.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah..I get the feeling that someone...would get mad..if I decided to not pay them...

It is looking like i have a few clients lined up already...so get those under my belt, get comfortable with them, and then crank it out!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

cool!  I'll be looking forward to hearing some success stories in the very near future.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

dam straight!
oh...might not be able to make it to the vegas trip...
there is a big, real estate convention in San Francisco in November I want to go to....cannot afford both...plus..I can write off that trip....
Might have to do the meet u in Denver for that lay over drink!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

that would be ok ... just not as much fun.  But I understand the reasoning.  I will get our flight schedules and we can at least do a quick beer just to say hello because the party should be ramping up at that time anyways ... Vegas will only be an hour or so away!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

well...I DID buy a lottery ticket....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok Burner had to come say hello to you over here too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

hey! Look who found her way to my journal!

thanx for stopping by!
Hey! I thnk I have all four corners of the compass covered now!
Let me exlain:
j'bo is up North, watching my diet, Jenny is in the East, Stacey is in the South..and you, being in Oregon...takes care of the West.
Feel free to rip on me about my shoddy eating habbits..j'bo has helped much...of course....she did make me stop eating my beloved peanut butter...

 
but..I guess when I lean out...I wil thank her..

So..feel free to join in on the daily beatings on my diet..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Ha ha can do!!!  Oh I how I love to diet, actually for some odd reason it doesn't bother me, I actually feel better when I am eating all clean and healthy and on target.........

But hey you got to live to right?????But I can pick and prod and help and congratualte all you want...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

wahoo!
I do....ok..at best....but could be much better....

So...you know how to make goo drinks?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

you are going to laugh, but no.  In the mornings people only buy bloody mary's, rocks drinks and I pour beer like a madman  LOL  

Plus I don't drink, long story but can still be plenty of fun without, if not more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

One of the bartenders I work with made my girl and myself a tasty drik for her birthday a couple weeks ago, it is called a:
'throw me on the floor and fuq me'.
Ever hear of them? Pretty good..and..if made right...will light you up! You'd probably pass out!

I do not drink too much, and it did me pretty good...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok You will understand why I don't drink when I tell you about my 21st.  I am 5'2" and about 130 and hadn't drank in about 8 months.  My friends fed me these drinks in a period of 1 hour 15 minutes.

1.  Sprite w/vanilla stolli
2.  AMF
2.Long Island Iced Tea
3. Lemon Drop
4. Jager Bomb
5. Tequila Shot
6. Green Apple Martini

I got so sick, my friends almost thought I had alcohol poisoning.  Eyes rolled back in head, passed out not responding, that whole thing, fun stuff.  So I just straight stay away.  Plus I black out way easy.  But I definately have more fun without.  I can dance, strip, be stupid with the best  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

d-d-di-did you say strip?

I like the Long Islands...I bet the Jager did u in the most...evil stuff...
Did  they take you to  the hospital? or did you sleep it off?
I've never been that sick...thankfully...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

I slept it off, for like 13 hours  LOL  I think it was the tequila shot, just my guess but they all came back up so who cares..........


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

Bet u felt better AFTER you 'expelled' the stuff!
(if u can remember that..)
I got way trashe doff everclear when I was 18...I go so druk...I was still a dish washer at a restartaunt then...for a couple weeks after that, if a bud tub came back with an alcoholic drink in it..I'd have to run to the back....
I've since over come that though..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

I can have a few here and there, fav's would be jaguer and red bull though, get you drunk and hyper!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

those are jager bombs, aren't they?

My buddy is getting pretty good at margaritas....I am working on it..
sad note. I was at my girls house the otehr night, we were on our way to my friend's for steaks, margaritas and the hot tub..
I was on the cell w/ him, I had a bag with presents my girl had just given me. (she and her mom went on a cruise) I opened te door..and a 20.00 bottle of Sauza tequila fell out and smashed all over her driveway...
I was PISSED! and it was Sunday..so could not replace it...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

oh no, that is awful, no a jager bomb is when you take a shot of jager and drop it in a pint of beer then chug!!  Gets you drunk fast..........but that sucks about the tequila I can not even look at tequila makes me want to get sick  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

too bad..you'd luv my friend's margs...then the stripping in the hot tub would appropriately occour...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Well count me out of the margaritas but I can definitely join in on the stripping


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Well count me out of the margaritas but I can definitely join in on the stripping


(ppsst.)
hate to tell ya...but...your tushie..is looking a bit pale....
maight wanna hit the tanning booth?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

now this is what I have come to expect from fellow IM'er ... stripping and hottubs -  ... in fact, we don't normally go to hottubs where bathing suits are required because it's just wrong.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh you will be seeing no white tushy here, and tan lines, what are those??????????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

that's the spirt SS ... now didn't you say were thinking of a way to make it to Vegas?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Been there done that, need to do it again!  Party til your pants, (oops) I mean you drop


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

I think most of us have ... just time to do it again.  And pants will be fallings ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

wahoo! Hot women talking about dropping theri pants..in MY journal! What a day!
It truely is:
Hump Day!
yeah!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah Mike, its hump day for a couple more hours... but not if you keep dropping bottles of T on your girls driveway   I dont drink really anymore, but it really broke my heart to hear that...   Ah well!  So hows work treating you?  Used to days yet or still in Vamp mode?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Had to say good night, so goodnight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey!
I am back on track..but still like sleeping in!
Well, I do get a discount at one liqour store that the family of the night club I work at own...
I have to work on my margarita skills....I made some last night...the first one came out fairly good..the 2nd...oof..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

Dear Journal-
Kristen called last evening when she got home from work, said she had a very stressful day, so I ditched my leg workout...and hung out w' her....I have found out..soe things have priorities...maybe there is hope for this kid...


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2003)

Thats right bro... there are priorities. Glad you're seeing that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

well....I didn't at first..hence the boo-boo....
You can teach this old dawg new tricks!
She stayed over at my place last ngiht...kinda funny...I do not know why..but I wake up at night when I am with her..and do odd tings..
Last night..I evidentally woke up..jumped out of bed..and started figiting with teh bed sheets...guess I was trying to make everything perfect for her?
After asking me what I was doing..and answering her to the best of my semi-conscious ablility...I went back to sleep....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

See if I can get caught up:
Satruday, 5 July, 03

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

WG BW Pull ups:
*12, *10, *8, *8, *8 = 46 

1 Arm DB Rows:
80*8, 80*8, 80*8

WG Pull Downs:
200*5, 200*5, 150*8

CG Seated Cable Rows:
200*8, 200*8, 200*8

Skull Crusher:
75*1, 75*10, 75*10

***Compound set***
WG Barbell Curls:
85*10, 85*10, 85*10

Dips:
BW*15, BW*12 BW*12

Time:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

Sunday:
Legs:
Squats:
135*20, 225*15, 225*15, 225*12, 225*5 (last set..very slow sets..)

All I had time for..was just a quickie workout.

went and saw leagally blonde II with Kristen afterwards..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh by the way HI Burner@!!!!!  Had to say hello and man I went through massive withdrawals and so can not catch up on the convo's here since I have been gone  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

hiya back!
Sounds like u had a great time in Ca!
It didn't look like much happened here this weekend...every body out doing their thing over the weekend...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

ok good, i am having a hard enough time keeping up with conversations now  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

I love my T-1 @ work..and instant mail notification...when I finnaly can quit here...I do not know how I will survive..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh I still have that and can't keep up, man i must be tired  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

slacker!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, you're going to have to make some money so you can put a fat cable connection in your office   Dont worry bro, the first few weeks are the hardest... shakes, nausea, etc.  Kinda like kicking a crack addiction 

No, I wouldnt really know that 

Yeah, sometimes its hard for is to see the forest for the trees Mike, especially with things like women.  Damn they are strange ya know!  Haha, I'm going to get punched for that one.  Glad you're seeing the light now, its better to be a middle aged dog learning new tricks than a lonely as hell old dog who is too stubborn too... glad to hear you are the former 

Yeah, sounds like you were trying to make things perfect for her.  Which is just what a real man should always want for his lady   Hope work is going well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

Sure it's great idealist idea to want to make everything perfect for a significant other, but one should not forget about themselves!  I think that one needs to keep grounded and remember who they are and what makes them happy.  A relationship only works if there is give and take, and that means everyone has to give a little, not a lot.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Listen to this man, he knows what he is talking about, nice info NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks ... there aren't many things I have a very strong stance on when it comes to relationships, but this is one I do take a stance on.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey and it is something good to take a stance on if I do say so, I have been both ways and I know now what works best and only give and take will ever work as long with respect for each other for as they are, not what you want them to be.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

We need to discuss this further over many drinks in Vegas ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh I would so love to but vegas is in what month???????  yeah I am between two shows then otherwise I would so be there to party it up


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

vegas is after your 2nd show ss......perfect timing


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah ... what JBo said.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

well then count me in!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

... ok Burner, time for you to make another effort.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah burner i agree,


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2003)

Well certainly I have to agree... you do need to watch out for yourself as well, but I am an idealist... and in my perfect little world you dont have to worry about giving too much, because your partner is giving you everything they have, and it does a good job of equaling itself out.  If you get into a relationship where you have to measure what you give out by the teaspoon, or if you get into a relationship where the other person isnt willing to give you their all, well... thats just plain inadequate.

Love is something where the best investment is made by giving wisely... its not money, it doesnt accumulate if you hold on to it or hide it.  That said, you should want to do the best you could for the person you are with... but wisely, if they dont deserve you, take off the love goggles and find that person out there that goes perfectly with you.

Sure we should remember who we are and what makes us happy, I hope we'd never become as lacking in form/ internal composition as that bro!  But at the same time be open to new things that can make you happy... I'm pretty sure you know about that NT   Heck, as I've matured lots of new things make me happy, it'd be sad if I didnt allow myself to find new things in the person I'm with.  Should I become them?  Certainly not... I'm me... but should we forge a bond thats hella tight?  Oh yeah!

My question is, why give a little when you can give alot?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

well said eggs.....you sound like one happy man


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> My question is, why give a little when you can give alot?



Very well stated!  When I said one has to give a little, I meant it in reference to giving your sig other time to do things he/she likes even though it's not something he/she would do.  For instance, my wife isn't a big pool player and would rather me stay home with her, but she insists that if pool is something I enjoy, then I should do it.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Stop you guys are going to make me cry      I never knew guys could be sooooo smart


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh yeah bro, totally agree... ya definitely hit that nail on the head 

If ya really care for someone you'll want them to do what makes them happy, and alot of those things are what makes them who they are.  Its kinda funny when people get into relationships and slowly try to change the other person into something other than they were.  - Why didnt they just find someone like that in the first place?  Right?

Of course, one could go on about this topic forever   Just wanted to say I hear ya on that NT, and I wish everyone understood that.

Oh, and J'Bo... yeah I am


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dang! go away for a couple days..and come back to alot of FINE asses in my thread.....
Wahoo!
Yeah...we are doing pretty good...I uh..sorta....did it again...again..on Monday...again..but it was innocent, and she got a things confused. However, I got that cleared up. All is fine. She is up in the mountains this weekend with her parents at her townhome. She will get back on Sunday night, her parents go back to Nebraska that night..and I get to see her again Monday night. I am making SURE my schedule is WAY clear before our date!


Hey Eggs-
kinda funny you mention people trying to change people. I was talking with one of my ex's some time ago. She said when she wsa younger, she tried that, to change the guy she was dating at the time tomore what she thought she wanted him to be like. Well, I guess she changed him..then didn't like what the new him...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

Kind of an interesting night at the club lastnight....
I was outside taking out trash with one of the other bouncers and BS'ing about stuff, when I felt tired. I was just saying how I wish I could win the lottery, get a nice house with a uge hot tub to soak my fat ass.
Well, as soon as I said the fat ass part, one of the hottest waitresses in the club, who usually never talks to me..(?) looked at me and said: You don't have a fat ass" and kept on walking...
wow...she's noticed?


just an interesting night in all..no fights.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wednesday:
Delts:

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 50*10, 70*6, 70*6, 70*4, / 30*8

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
30*10, 35*8, 35*8

Standing Front Lateral Raise:
35*8, 35*8

BO Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*10

Cambered Bar Front Row:
85*10, 95*8, 95*8 (No Strips)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

well, myu workouts have been all kinds of screed up, meals suck, etc...for some time.
I am going to go back some of my old ways. Not bad, but they are time efficient and easy...don't kill me, J'bo!
I got canned veggies again...
ever since I finished off the last cans, I haven't even eaten any vegies..jsut worked out that way.
I am also putting wheat buns back into it for my chicken burgers. I haven't had a bun in three weeks..and nothing has changed, so they aren't hurting me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

welcome back Burner


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

well i am not going to get mad burner.
you know what you have to do to change the way you look.
if you are happy with your condition then keep on doing what your doing.
if you want to get leaner then you need to make a decision to eat better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

My main problem..besides the occasional bad food...is I do not get in the cardio...
So..have I told you..what a GREAT avatar you have yet, J?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

GO NT NICE ASS!!!!!!!!  HEY BURNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

hey!
Look who all is here! Today is a good day indeed!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

SS ... that's the missus being _punished_


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't see any..red..spanking marks....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

hey at least you got some kind of ass on there


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

the lady didn't do a good job ... so the missus went to a spanking booth and took two good whack before I heard "no more'


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

butt...how did she say it..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

so, you need to have fun for me burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

I try, bit it hasn't been fun for about a month now....
Now that i am dating and really trying to be serious with her, I do not even really flirt with women any more...and there are not enough doormen to be able to enoy just working there...I hope to make a few commissions within the next couple months...so I can quit there.....
go back to being a customer...!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> butt...how did she say it..



very quickly and sharply ...   Not many have been able to make her say no more, but a firm swat with a paddle usually will work.  Many have tried with their hands, but only get her to raise her eyebrows and say "Is that it?"


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> ... go back to being a customer...!



oh, remember the relationship.    Those women that enjoy strip clubs are far and few between ... but I have one of them!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

I will admit it, strip clubs are fun and can be quite humorous  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

I might be able to get Kristen to one...I told her my buddy and his wife go to the nudie bar soemtimes bafore they head out to the clubs...might be able to gt her out...safety in numbers.

Hey! My buddy I work I work with in real estate just called. I guess he is having a personality conflict with a client and asked if i want  the listing! That measn I'd get a sign in his yard w/ my name on it! (When the house sells, I give friend a referral fee)
So...wish me luck!
Damn! I havew to go buy signs...6 at a time...200.00 friggin bux....I do not tink I have an extra 200...light up the visa...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Dude where do you buy signs, that is what parents do, what kind and why the hell are you paying so much


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

It is fun to go with a group and for those females that aren't sure, it's great!  What Kristen needs is a lady like Mrs.NT to go with ... she turns a regular evening at a strip joint into a party.  

SS ... they are fun and humorous.  I often get free drinks bought for me because the missus is such a show.  Guys ask 'is that your wife????'
I say 'yep'
they then ask 'and she come with you to the strip club??'
I say 'it was her idea!'  ... and then the drinks start'a flowin'


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh man, the girls dancing love it too, more of a show when the girls are there!!!  I love it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Dude where do you buy signs, that is what parents do, what kind and why the hell are you paying so much


just regular for sale metal sign for keller williams.
have to buy in packs of 6.....

I dunno, NT-
She's a bit on the WAY conservative side....I think I will slowly ru off on her....
Too bad we can't do 'vegas....unless, I sell another house!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

oh ok


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

Better get looking at the places I can go order them from..and get going on it...
I can put my 800# and web site on it! yay!
....
Now..all I need to do ios get all things tweaked....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just regular for sale metal sign for keller williams.
> have to buy in packs of 6.....
> 
> ...



start selling man!  A 1/2 hour beer meeting wouldn't be half as good as a weekend of debauchery.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

these things are true....butt..thenm I 'd HAVE to cut up...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

cutting up ... for whom?  It would be with your sweetie and that is all that should matter.  (been down this road, let's not go there again )

Just start selling, buy your tickets and we'll take Vegas by storm.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

funny thing is, she says I look fine...and sh'e seen me nekkid in the day light....
luv does have it's blinders, eh?
I know that J'bo and I will butt heads ion my diet. I know you wish me well, Jenny-
But I enjoy my food, and do eat it in reasonalble amounts. I will drop the weight, but it will just tkae a bit longer than on your plan. 
I cannot even eat those plain oats..they SUCK.
Need flavor. and take to long to make / eat.
Hey, I haven't eaten a packeage of oreas..and milk in a lONG time!


Yep! Sell! sell!! SELL! 
(remember Trading Places, Eddie Murphy?)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2003)

b...i did not say that your plan wouldnt get you lean in time...however you cannot get ripped on that eating plan no matter what...especially with no cardio (well other than the fun kind)...just a simple fact....shit food is shit food.
if you wanted an easy plan you should have told me...i just thought that you wanted to go all the way.
BTW food is for fuel and not always for fun. Although tasty treats always have there time and place 
have a good weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

You are right!
I do need to add in more of that traditional cardio...just hate it! But.....I need it to look and feel better..and to kepp up with others...

Thanks! You too, enjoy yourself!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2003)

get some good music....slap on the headphones and read your "to do list".....or Rich Dad Poor Dad books....you will be a real estate guru in no time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

Rich Dad?
Will look it up! You still tinking of of getting your license? I'd buy a home from ya.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

Last night...hmm..chest.

Usually favorite body part to train. I got off work, went home and relaxed a bit, had some coffee and a couple thermo pills and waited for them to kick in and called my friend to see if he was ready to go.
well, he wasn't.
We didn't get to the friggin gym until 8pm..and it closes at 9.

Workout kinda sucked. I seem to have better workouts when alone. Not sure why. Maybe got used to doing them alone
Last night's weights felt heavy....probably due to....<gulp> admitting bad food coices....
junk food consumption...


So, without further adoo....

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 225*9, 275*6, 225*8 / 135*13

Decline Bench Press:
185*7, 185*6, 185*6

Dips:
BW*10, BW*10

**after that first exercise, felt drained..shouldn't have....should have been able to put up 225 for 8 on decline....
damn..


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Burner  How dem abs comin??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

abs? I have abs? where??

well..today was going to get off to great start...actually woke up early enough to cook...
so..stumbled into kitchen and turned on the light. the main overhead light bulb burned out..took a couple seconds for that to register in my brain...finally figured it out, made mental not to replace soon....
opened 'fridge to grab eggs and make healthy omelette...no eggs. hmm..only food in house was nasty oatmeal...plain. Wasn't going to happen. Besides...those seem to take longer to cook and eat..due to lack of taste..then eggs...so jumped into shower and came to work. So...just went to...<mcD's..> for breakfast sammich.
I still have enough healthy food for the remainder of the day.
Friend was having bad evening last night, so went to starbucks to let him vent..there went the workout..the things I do for friends..
I am taking Kristen to go see 'Stomp' tonight. Unless i take a couple hours off work early, I will not make it to the gym again tonight...oy.
This summer for health is begining to just suck for me. Just keep plugging and trying as best I can...
Rekindleing my efforts on the real estate. Was getting a bit down, as feels like it is taking so long for things to take off...lack of patience...wish I could just go at it full time..this dabbling part time isn't helping....
got may back up as my avi, thanks NT!
Doesn't look too shabby...from a distance! Now...to work on closing in on Fade..if possible!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

looks like everyone is having a bad day so far.

i want to go to McD's though 

Kristen will love Stomp i have been 3 times and would go a hundred more.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

morning, you good looking woman!
You are not missing anything...my stomach is now hating me..


I have seen it on HBO..found out it is in town..had to go see it!
Were you close to  the stage? I have to get the tickets this morning.

What's wrong with your morning?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

first time i was in the balcony, second 12th row and third time 5th row....all were good....doesnt matter where you are....its the sounds that count...plus they are so animated you can see everything.

see journal for shitty day breakdown.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

sweet! Thanks!
Will do.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

btw.....you have a grrrrrrreat back


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

aww..thanks.....may I say the same of you....and..I bet your front doesn't look none too shabby, either....
Now...bear with my inconsistancies..and watch me slowly wittle away the fat off the frame...things will get better!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

let's make a trade Burner ... my abs for your back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

how 'bout a meeting in the middle?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

ok, as soon as I got home lastnight, jumped into shower, ate something and picked up all parties going to the show.
For the record: Stomp! Was the best show I have ever seen! I highly recommend it to everyone!
we went to a bar for a couple drinks afterward, then we headed home. 0445hours...came EARLY today...
might leave here a couple hours early to take a nap, then go to gym beofre having to go to the club....
looking forward to this weekend in the mountains! I do not think I will get to sleep..until next wednesday...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

So are you happy with how your diets goin mate or what??
Your back looks great!! 
I was down to 14%and my abs were starting to show nicely but when i decided not to compete it only took about 2 weeks for them to disappear  i shoulda been a magician.....
Gonna bulk to the end of Sept then cut to 10-12% by mid December (beach time)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2003)

diet? mine still sucks, ris....
feels like it is worse...justg having hard time w/ time management....
That is about to change though...it has begun:
I just started the process to get a 125% second on my house..that will give me a good wad of $$ in my pocket. What will this do? I will pay off a couple of the nagging visas I have, then it will leave me with about 4 - 6 months worth of money to live off of until my real estate takes off. IK will then bust my ass payying it back off.
I just had a thought on my way home from lunch @ the Outback. (BTW: They make INCREDIBLE  steaks!)
Three of my co-workers (all military) are transferring to opther bases, going away lunch)
I am going to look into getting...FIRED!
in a good way though. I will inquire about that on Monday. You know, keep in good w/ my bosses, just in case, find out if i either need to take my vacation time, or if I will lose it. 
Why get fired?
well, I will tell you:
Unemployment!
That will also get me $$ for up to 6 months, I believe.
I've never been fired from anything before..but this will serve a greater good...

well, have to get to the office to work on my web sites...then Kristen is taking me to her condo in the mountains for the weekend!
She is taking me hiking, mtn. biking and climbing a '14er' (14k tall mountain)
I'll probably have to go to work to rest after this...she is SO going to kick my ass this weekend...


on a good note w/ this new change: I will be able to do 2 a day workouts: am cardio, pm lifting...gonna be a sexy biatch yet!

Thanx for the comp on my back ris! now to melt off the 20lbs of garbage around the waist...I'll be fine! (ok, wanna be bigger, too!)

will take pics of out trip! have a great weekend, y'all!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

well i dont know about the states but if you get fired because of something that was within your control, you dont get EI.
you could have sex with the bosses daughter in his office of the space craft...that would do it


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

and would be a good time too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, I am sure we could make it look like i am getting fired. I do not want to inconvenience my co-workers or management, as I have a great working relationship with them. I am going to look into seeing if we can get me layed off, that would be better.

Well...as I understand it...my bosses daughter...nto a whole lot to look at....
I understand the whole 'suck it up, and take one for the team, concept..but that is asking a bit much!


well, our weekend in the mountians was AWESOME! I een got injured! Two bandages and everything!

Let's see, picked her up rom her office Friday afternoon and we headed out. We got up to her condo around 8:30 - 9pm, unpacked, got her doggies comfprtable and then went to the store to get some essentials...wine coolers..tequillia..etc.

Then jumped into the hot tub. Hot tubbing int the Rockies...what a deal!
The next morning. (did I tell you Kristen is an EARLY riser?) she took her dogs for their morning walk so they could do their 'business) then  she and I jumped onto mtn bikes and biked 11 miles, (quickly) I might add to Breckenridge. A great little ski resort town.
http://breckenridge.snow.com/
http://breckenridge.snow.com/ea.summer.funpark.asp
we did the Alpine Slide. or the Super Slide as they call it. 
Kinda funny, I was telling Kristen how to use her body weight to lean into the corners, not go too fast, etc...
I was CRANKING down the mountain. I even got air off two drops, as I saw other guys do. Iwas doing great. Now, a third and unexpected drop off came rushing at me. WTF, I said and kept it a full speed. BIG air! WAHOO! Then, it was an immediate hard right, which I entered too fast..then another immediate hard left...lost control of the sled thingie..and flipped it!
Lickily I was wearing a camel back pack, Ilanded on my bitt, then pack, then rolled over to my left shoulder and forearm...I had my feet down was able to get back on my feet and stop that way...but not after..leaving the top layer of skin...on the track. IT BURNS!
I now have battle scars!
We went back into the village after a wee stop at teh first aid hut...had something cold to drink, ate lunch and went back to the condo to relax. 
Sunday.....we were up by 0430!...on my friggin day OFF!
 
Why? well, we were going to climb a 14'er. (A fourteen thousand foot mountain) I understand there are 54 in the state of Colorado. THis was to be my first. We started at about an elevation of 10K feet. It was a bugger! Like I have said, I can throw some decent amount of weight up..but my cardio...SUX! I was sucking wind. Kristen is a cardio freak! Jenny (Sweden) You'd luv having her in your spin class!)
She kept on trucking..wouldn't stop...I had to take several breaks to catch air and let legs recover. That was STEEP! The only way I got to out do her was the last 300 yards..it was a boulder field! I am part mountain goat, I think. I was finally able to get apst her and reach the summit! Going down was by far...easier!
We got back, ate...sat in the hot tub..I massaged her legs..then she cleaned up the condo...she told me to stay out of her way and take a nap...who was I to argue? Then we came back to town..where I took her to dinner at the Olive Garden.
What a great weeeknd! We will be going back..and then when the snow flies...wahoo!

I got several pics...of me..my boo boos...the scenery...will be processed by Tueday. Will post then!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

wow ... that sounds like a great time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

it was, my friend! Wait till you see the pics!
Hey, Kristen said that shemight kick in 1/2...we might be coming to 'Vegas! Might be meeting you at the airport..one way or another!
what hotel are you staying at?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh Burner good morning!!!  I am so glad you had a great weekend and it sounds like everything went great!!!  Battle scars and all it gives you something to always think about her and the weekend, as you shower and scream in pain  LOL  I know how those burns go from those slides, we have one of those alpine slides on Mt Hood.  And those suckerz kill!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

We're at the the Excalibur for the first part of the wee (Oct. 19th - to the 22nd) and then at the Luxor for the remaining 4 days (Oct 23rd to the 26th)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

you ate it too? You kamikazi girl!
yep! out first road trip together was a success!
I..um..got some other burns..I will not go into.....


I did make her jump though....
We got into the hot tub yesterday afternoon...and I went to put my skinned up arm into the hot water...she did that ghasp and asked it was going to hurt. I said:
I dunno..the plunged it in...
I let out a blood curdling yelp! I think she jumped out of the tub! I had a good laugh at that....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

when will most of the fun be? The first weekend or the last? We can do a Friday night and leave Sunday night thing....what would you recommend?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

You are so mean  LOL  Hey your weekend sounds so much better then mine I am jealous.  But hey I can live vicariously through you.  Dieting is starting to get to me so I feel like an old person going to bed at 11pm on a Friday night  LOL  OK enough about me lets talk about you!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

If you're turly thinking of coming, I'd say the end of the week.  That's when most everyone else will be there.  When will the most fun be ... well we land @ 11am and the party will have started the minute Mr. & Mrs. NT hit the tarmack.   I know Jodi will have had a couple of days to warm up the party, and Fade and Butterfly will be arriving shortly after we do (1pm I think).  And JB_427 will be there with the wild bachelorettes, so ....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You are so mean  LOL  Hey your weekend sounds so much better then mine I am jealous.  But hey I can live vicariously through you.  Dieting is starting to get to me so I feel like an old person going to bed at 11pm on a Friday night  LOL  OK enough about me lets talk about you!!



Don't feel so bad ... the Mrs. and I usually are in bed no later than 9:30 most nights.   Even on a non party night, we are usually in bed by 11pm.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah I could go to bed at 6pm if I had someone to be in bed with  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanx, SS! 
But I wouldn't live too vicariously thru me....usually pretty dull with an occasional spike in the boredom.


My diets suck..my workouts have been sucking...makes Mike none too happy.
I ma hoping my loan goes thru..then if I can either get fired or layed off..will be able to work 'normal' hours..and do two a days workouts....

I am going to have to start going to bed earlier too....just to keep up w/ her....damn, she can litterally run rings around me...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Yeah I could go to bed at 6pm if I had someone to be in bed with  LOL


well..you do...occasionally, don't you?
California?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh yeah, man it has only been three weeks and I feel like I am going to pop soon or just freaking destroy someone the minute I see them  LOL  went to the bookstore yesterday and guss which section I was perusing  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

um....hmm...stumped..why don't you enlighten us?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Man they have some great sex books out these days.  My fav I almost got was 101 great quickies, or the good girls guide to bad girl sex


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hmm..good reads? might ahve to look those up..have pics?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Of course, but those with the good pics have all the pages covered so you have to buy to open them  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

aww. man.....
censorship!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

sounds like a wonderful time b.
my weekend was so uneventful and BORing.
i did have McDonalds though


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

..and you ahve been wanting it too!
Didn't you go to the beach last weekend? I was WORKING! TWO jobs..ick!
I have no doubts you have much fun on your days off...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i go to the beach every weekend rain or shine.
this is why i need to move to the states.
i am a born to be beach bum.
and need the sand between my toes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I..um..got some rocks in my hiking boots climbing the mountain yesterday...not the same though....


Kristen isn't much of a hot weather person...having  ahard time selling her on Mexico for December...(don't worry..I'm persuasive!)
but..she is going to Hawaii...next Spring..need to find a way to stowaway!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just spilt my protien shake on da keyboard  

You guys need to come ova i swear! We got the best beaches only 5 mins from my place


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah..but you have those REAL big fishies..with teeth


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Mate they're all down south.... I dont think ive eva seen a sharky round here, i went diving once to find them and only saw 2 gray nurses.
You got them big sucka's there too ya know


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

Ris....dont you worry within the next couple of years i am there hanging with the family. i garantee it 

Burner....what do you mean not a hot weathered chick? thats absolutely preposterous :nutty:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

she doesn't like it hot. I know....silly...sahe really liked Seattle...
but I will change her mind..in December....

g'morning, J!

Nurse sharks aren't anything to worry about. I was within 6 feet or so of one last year...it was swimmingaway.,..beautiful and graceful.

Australia is on the to go list, Ris- trust me.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Morning burner so um by the way my ass and legs are on fire, just to let you know, but how are you this morning????????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

g'mornng!
they burn eh? um...ss..you know..they have creams for that..


Ha! Sorry! couldn't resist!
How are ya!

I..uh...didn't make the fuqin gym lastnight...I had to do an actual errand to get someone off my back..then helped a friend move some furniture. (maybe getting a truck wasn't such a grat idea..)
So...was tired after that, went home, ate something, relaxed and went to bed at a reasonable hour...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

good for you, you deserve it, yeah i know, but that would make me ssmell like a boy and i don't need that  LOL

I get to help a freiend move tomorrow after doing a back workout, this will be fun  LOL  Oh well they have helped me move three times so it is the least I can do.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah...but I am getting fat....
I hate the fact that I have a slower metabulism. That I have to watch what I eat or pay the consequences. Other people can eat whatever thay went and nothing happens.
That's my gripe for the day.
I don't even eat all that bad. To a contest bb'er. Yes I do. But to your average person, not too bad. I avoid most foods I shouldn't eat. 
just annoying.
I will go and hammer out my chest tonight and some cardio. 
Can't wait to get outta here and do real estate full time..cna do my two a day  workouts....either by myself or with my friend.
I have found out, I tend to get better workouts when I lift alone. I get in there and do what I need to do. I know enough people in the gym. (go figure, I have a big mouth...I know most in there at least by face) That I can get a spot if / when need it.
I was talking w/ Kristen, and might get her to lift w/ me at night sometimes. Switch her w/outs up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

I really do not like moving people...that's why there are MOVING companies!

I've moved several people....it is just something a friend does, I guess..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

morning my whoring friends 

had a great session last nigt ss  

burner....only reason why you have a slow metabolism is because you have trained it to slow down  everyone can alter their metabolism.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Me too J-  except after I was done, D kept talking and I fell asleep  LOL  I thought only a man did that  LOL  But I woke up suddenly and finished again with him  LOL  Yeah we are all here, and I am freaking hungry, YEAH FOOD TIME!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i am still eating my breaky. things are going slow this morning cause i have lots to do. today is the ever dreaded LEG day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning my whoring friends
> 
> had a great session last nigt ss
> ...



yeah, I know...but..I want the damn, elusive miracle pill!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

the miracle pill is...........................dedication and wanting to change


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

I do eat fairly well..most of the time.
I eat better thhan alot of guys I know..and yet I still gain the weight.
I know..sometihng is amiss.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

your miss is that you need to re-program your metabolism.
you may eat better than most people but did you know that one out of five americans are obese?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

pretty sad, isn't it?
I tell people when I see some of ther really large people..if I EVER get like that....shoot me!
In average society, I look ok..in a bb'er world...I look like shiat...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

it is sad ... but it creeps up on you I think.  If you start to slide and accept it, then it just continues. 

We were watching Dateline the other night, and there was a piece on a surgery that helps you loose weight.  All thoughout, they said the lady tried all kinds of diets.  Never once heard the word exercise.  And they showed how she got to be 300+ pounds.  It started in highschool at 160lbs (and she is 5'4")  right there, that is where something should have been done.  I can't say I understand, but this lady claimed that food became a security blanket because her father was a mean drunk.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

I understand that security blanket thing. As in, I have heard that before.
No, it just sux that I work out fairly often, eat reasonable most of the time..and still put on the wrong weight. Some people don't do shit...and eat everything I can't and large amounts and nothing...
life just sux sometimes.
Luckily for me, I have a small....oops, nevermind..


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm one of those people you probably hate ... 
I probably could still eat anything and not really show it.  With Vegas coming, I've decided that since I won't be able to compete size wise, I'll try coming to Vegas ripped to shreds.  That means that the diet now will change slightly and probably have to cut out the Friday cheat.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

we just got a revised slight schedule ... we only have half an hour in Denver ... 

You're a snowboarder ... maybe winter will work better for a meeting!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, dude!
That sux!
That means, younwill be going from plane to plane....
guess winter meet will have to do!
Kristen's diving lessons are going to run 300.00 + so we can't do 'Vegas..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I understand that security blanket thing. As in, I have heard that before.
> No, it just sux that I work out fairly often, eat reasonable most of the time..and still put on the wrong weight. Some people don't do shit...and eat everything I can't and large amounts and nothing...
> life just sux sometimes.
> Luckily for me, I have a small....oops, nevermind..



you say that you "can't" one more time burner and i am gonna beat you  you have what you have cause you created it not cause of your bloody genes. my one client started out at 175lbs and 40% bf, now she is 135lbs and 15%bf. she used to gain weight from eating a single burger and now she could eat 5 and just sweat it off.....you know why? cause we trained her body to do it.....if you wanted to do this you could only you dont listen and dont want to bad enough.....simple as that.....it doesnt mean you have to eat like a bird or starve yourself or eat tasteless food...it just means that you have to listen what people tell you and dont take supps without training hard.....cause your just pissing your money away....now that i got that out....i have been wanting to tell you that for some time......

NOW SARGENT j'Bo has come to town and you better stop complaining about how you look and effin do something about it....or stop complaining.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

I was just in 'whining mode' suddenly I feel the need to snap out of it...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

cool


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you say that you "can't" one more time burner and i am gonna beat you  you have what you have cause you created it not cause of your bloody genes. my one client started out at 175lbs and 40% bf, now she is 135lbs and 15%bf. she used to gain weight from eating a single burger and now she could eat 5 and just sweat it off.....you know why? cause we trained her body to do it.....if you wanted to do this you could only you dont listen and dont want to bad enough.....simple as that.....it doesnt mean you have to eat like a bird or starve yourself or eat tasteless food...it just means that you have to listen what people tell you and dont take supps without training hard.....cause your just pissing your money away....now that i got that out....i have been wanting to tell you that for some time......
> 
> NOW SARGENT j'Bo has come to town and you better stop complaining about how you look and effin do something about it....or stop complaining.



Good post J'Bo 

Haha, uh oh Mikey, looks like Jenny's got you under the whip..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

MOrning B!!!!  Just thought I would share all this frekaing energy with you too, amn I am in a whoring mood today   :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2003)

um....you've almost got a 1000 posts to yoiur credit in only a few weeks..ss...when AREN'T you in a post worring mood??

well, took Kristen to the fitness shop next to the gym this morning to talk with a nutricionist about getting her on a program. Thought it  was cute when the pt told her that she was going to pretty much have to knock out her crdio for a couple months while they dial in her food...Kristen's eyes damn near popped out of her skull! "NO CARDIO!?!"
I guess that is pretty much the first words out of most women at that point.
So...she is chewing that thought over.....I have mentioned about one of the girls that they have trained and who also goes to out gym. She has SHREDDED doing thie cycles....so she knows it works. I will probably start it after I get this nlaon and qiot that 12 hour job...which I am about to finish off the loan process..and will know if I get it within a a week or so...


I got thie pics back from our weekend and will put them up this weekend! Have to go and work now..behind as is..
talk to you tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

hey b.....long time no chat.

dont forget i got my eyes on you boy  so post the food logs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

he he i know i am such a whore  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

i will be soon


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

We are whores together  (more ways then one    )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

i prefer "horney dawgs with an attitude"


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Attitude for dang sure  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

stop making me laugh my abs are sore


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Laughing is the best exercise for abs  LOL  I am going to do your throw up ab workout sometime, oh and was going to ask you what are those v-up things???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

dont even ask...like v-snaps only you stay in v sit for a 30sec count  then bring knees in for 10sec and then back out...3 times 

 had to do a jig there


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

YOU ARE SO CUTE!!!   I need to start switching up my ab workouts, they are getting repetitive and boring, I never want to do them either  LOL  I know a better ab workout


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

i wish i had those kinda ab/hip flexor ab workouts


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> had to do a jig there



I swear, that banana is dancing exactly to the beat of the song on the radio right now! It looks so funny when listening to it! 

Er, sorry, I'm just a bit bored at work.. 

So B, how are ya today? whatcha been eating?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

dont ask him what he has been eating..probably mike mc sandwiches all day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

npe. just one....
yeah...diets been in the tank...workouts...almost a week..been in a wierd, can't make it to the gym phase...I will go tonight and do delts, then back tomorrow..then back to chest on Monday.
I turned in my paperwork for that loan I wantt o quit the one full time job..and bouncer job..nd go full time realestate. All things said and done..will be outta here in five weeks!
I can then do a two a day workouts..am cardio..pm lifting!
I've got 4 months to knowck off at elast 2" off this belly of mine..3 would be better...
food will get better.
I had Kristen over for chicken and rice last night before I went to work....she loves my grilling. I soaked a bag of chicken in a couple bottles of beer..Molsen Ice..all day...nice, subtle taste..and JUICY!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

well that is a good way to get a chick drunk b  nice approach


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

unfortunately, alcohol burned off...but I need to work on my margarita making skill!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2003)

Damn dude you got alot of whoring goin on in here!!
Sadly lacking in some FUCKING WORKOUTS!! 
Come train with me buddy i had my TP almost spewin on chest and delt day 


> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ris....dont you worry within the next couple of years i am there hanging with the family. i garantee it


Really!?! Excellent 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Nurse sharks aren't anything to worry about. I was within 6 feet or so of one last year...it was swimmingaway.,..beautiful and graceful.
> 
> Australia is on the to go list, Ris- trust me.


Yeah they are nice, i got the photos somewhere.

My door will always be open, unless of course im out then i'll shut it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

well, last night at the club was rather uneventful.
I do not know why...but it seems EVERYBODY was slapping my shoulder..the one with the layer of skin missing.
 
It's great to know that co-workers and customers like and missed me last weekend...but damn! THey slapped or whatever, the bad shoulder! They even saw the BIG white bandage I had wrapped around my forearm to protect that wound..the other shoulder..no one messed with...must be a Murphy's law kind of thing....
I find it annoying that it still hurts like a mutha a week after it happend!
I think I have about 5 or 6 weeks left working there. When this loan goes thru, I will be quitting there as well as the contracting job....I can go back to being one of the annoying customers again.

I will be back it HARD on mondaY! Both lifting AND eating!
I feel like shiat right now...been over  a week sine I have been in the gym....
ick.
I have a week and 1/2 before I go back to mids, so I can run at night while it is nice and warm.
In 5 weeks or so when I go to the one career..
WHoopee!

I will take up the two aday am cardio and pm lifting.
Will be great. See if I can keep up w/ the GF for cardio..and she keepup w/ me for lifting!
I've got 4 months to safely lose 10 - 15 of blubber....

so.....hergoes!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Mike! 

Aww, I'm sorry your shoulder is hurting  that sucks? What has happened to your arm, I must have missed that? 

I've been feeling like crap too, haven't been to the gym much lately due to Justin and then crappy cold.. Haven't had a break this long for YEARS. So, it's going to feel really good to be back this week 

Hope you're having a good monday! Ack, mondays


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey handsome! NIIIIICEEEE BACK!!!! You have been working out and doing well I see!!! Wowza hotttttt!!!

Bet Kristen likes it too?  How is she?  and da kids you inherited...kidding...da pups 

What happened to your shoulder?  Hope you are recuperating well too...sheesh I go away and everyone gets injured!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2003)

wow! it's....LINA!
Hiya lina!


I thought I had told y'all....I was showing off...and going really fast on the alpine slide @ Breckenridge a couple weekends ago. It is like a one man bob sled thing for summer time. I got going too fast...and got pitched out of it and landed back in the concrete track doing about 20 mph or so.
I finally got pics back and up, so here is the link. I told y'all I am getting a bit chubby.....and here is the bad news...also, here is Kristen!
And, some nice shots of the Rocky mountains.
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/sl...20+July+03&.dnm=005_2---1.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Aww, great pics!!  You look so good together!! Kristen is a cutie! 
And you look real hot Mike!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

looking good mike...looks like your leaning down...funny thing is that i always am shocked by the way people look after you hear about them for so long but never see them....kristen is exacetly how i pictured her...you two look perfect together


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I know Jenny, she's like I pictured her too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks, Jenny!
Let's get caught back up:

Monday:
Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 275*3, 225*9, 225*8, 225*8

Incline Dumbell Press:
80*4, 70*7, 80*7

**called it a night.
Damn! I knew I was off...but DAMN! I felt like I couldn't move SHIAT! I know...I have been eating garbage...and not been consistant with it...but damn!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Thanks, Jenny!



Was that to both baby Jenny and the older Jenny?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

Tuesday:

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*12, 225*10, 225*9

Leg Press:
400*15, 400*15, 400*15, 400*15

***Again, called it a night. Been a little while since I have pounded legs..so took  it easy...they were hurting...suprised how weak they felt! Give it a couple weeks...they will be back up to par!

Kristen came over for dinner...had chicken burgers..and a salad....then started watching her dive tapes! I hope she is as excited about her becoming scuba certified sa I am! 
She starts classes next month..the we'll have to take a weekend down in New Mexico for her open water test...then...off to Mexico! I've got four 1/2 months till then...must drop 15 lbs....
Will be going back onto creatine for loading up for two months..then back off...Looking to see if can get another bottle of 1-test...had pretty good results with it the first time thru!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Check your email!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Was that to both baby Jenny and the older Jenny?


how cute....
I will refrain from that....I am sure j'bo doesn't want to be referred to as 'old' anything!

You are jenny, she is j'bo!
both, young (younger than me..hot and great to talk with!)

How has your week been going? Got off to a bad start today..ended up being a couple minuted late for work this morning. Now, under normal circumstances, no big deal. However, the off going crew cannot leave until I show up..and they wanted to be outta here AT 6am......so..he was a bit pissed. Had technical difficulties w/ my  garage door....
should have been early...
oh well...it can only get better....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I said she was older, which she is.. not older..  and she was the one who came up with baby jenny.. 

My week has been going okay! Today I feel really good  Miss Justin though..
Aww, sorry you were late this morning.. Not fun to have people getting pissed at you..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Aww, sorry you were late this morning.. Not fun to have people getting pissed at you..


aww..he'll get over it...I have!

I've already forgiven myself!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> looking good mike...looks like your leaning down...funny thing is that i always am shocked by the way people look after you hear about them for so long but never see them....kristen is exacetly how i pictured her...you two look perfect together



Thanx, J'bo!
(Psst..I'm actually getting heavier....I think I was all 'tucked and sucked in'...)

Gimme a couple months...and I will look leaner! (mo' muscular too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh how cute Burner is working out again  LOL  MOrning boys and girls


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> aww..he'll get over it...I have!
> 
> I've already forgiven myself!



You are such a forgiving guy..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh how cute Burner is working out again  LOL  MOrning boys and girls



Morning Pam!! 

No work in bar today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You are such a forgiving guy..


yeah...I am feeling in my 'alpha ZEN' vibes flowing...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And I am getting my hair done and a pedicure and darren comes tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

yah darren comes and boy will he come


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

jeez..sounds like the poor guy will go home drained..and with a limp..
wait..that's a GOOD thing!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

He he and we aren't doing are normal playing until he gets here so man i and he will have some pent up frustrations to let out  LOL  We are just happeneing to stop by my place we have to go ot my folks for dinner  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> He he and we aren't doing are normal playing until he gets here so man i and he will have some pent up frustrations to let out  LOL  We are just happeneing to stop by my place we have to go ot my folks for dinner  LOL


well..you WILL need to come out for air..and nutricion!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19750


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

you are silly!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Thanx, J'bo!
> (Psst..I'm actually getting heavier....I think I was all 'tucked and sucked in'...)
> 
> Gimme a couple months...and I will look leaner! (mo' muscular too!



at least you're brave enough to post pics!    I haven't gotten that far just yet ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

WHAT?!? youre' lean, NT! 
Make it happen!
Damn...I just ate and still hungry....2 1/2 more hours..is going to SUCK!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

lean ... almost.    I have JBo shaping me up for Vegas.  I figure, I can't compete size wise, but I certainly shouldn't have any problem cutting up.  

I'll get the boss to take a few pics and I'll post them ... and then ask for some honest feedback (remembering I have no desire to become big like most here).


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

sure! WE'll rip on you...er..I mean let you know how close you are to being ripped!
I wanna be bigger..but also need enough muscle..to keep ahead of my eating..


----------



## Claudette (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Burner. I'm back! Didya miss me???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

hey stranger!
Where have you been? Damn straight! Hows things in San Diego? School?
shoot me a mail!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Morning Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

hey good lookin!
how's things? just got to work..did shift change over..and getting ready to fax off some paperwork...
how is your day so far?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Pretty good.. long 
No gym tonight.. I wanna go, but should rest today..  Might go spinning or something though..
So you came in on time today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

yep! mike Time!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2003)

well..was dying at work yesterday...got home..took a nap....slept too long, missed workout..had to go to the club.
Was uneventful.
One of my waitreses gave me a hug at the end of the night last night...then friggin BIT me! I knew she was playing..but damn...luckily I will not be seeing Kristen until Sunday night..after the mark has disappeared...be a real biatch trying to explain that...
Only another month of working there...hopefully..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey MikeMan! 

Where are ya? I thought you were starting your "able to whore with Jenny"- shift this week


----------



## lina (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow! it's....LINA!
> Hiya lina!
> 
> ...



Hey MIKE and KRISTEN!!!!!

You too look fantastic together!!! Mike as cute and hot AND as GOOFY as ever STILL!! Like that!  Kristen is soooooo beautiful!!! Just a hottie!!!!  Bet she is nice too.... Nice scenery pics too....... 

Mike, shush about being a fattie will you?  You look fanfabulous!  Hope that shoulder is getting better. Nice battle wounds there...

I am having a hard time in the summer getting back into swing of things.  Today I missed my am workout so I'll have to do it in the pm with all the afterwork and singles crowd.... It gets soooo busy in the gym then that you literally have to snatch dumbells away from people...   Hey I saw you wearing a World Gym shirt on... is that where you go?  I go to one too around here....   Anyway, hope things are well.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey MikeMan!
> 
> Where are ya? I thought you were starting your "able to whore with Jenny"- shift this week


hola chicka!
I start this night...now...so..see you when you get to work!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey MIKE and KRISTEN!!!!!
> 
> You too look fantastic together!!! Mike as cute and hot AND as GOOFY as ever STILL!! Like that!  Kristen is soooooo beautiful!!! Just a hottie!!!!  Bet she is nice too.... Nice scenery pics too.......
> ...


hiya Lina!
Thanks!
Naw...I have a bit of sludge to work off...all pants..are getting snug....but back at ittoday. Will be starting a new journal in a little while.
we are doing great. She went backto the mountains with one of her co-workers. She bicycled..up Mt. Evans on Saturday. (Mt. Evans is the HIGHEST paved road in the friggin world....I cannot even compare to her in cardio..)
Yep, I go to Worlds Gym!
I was doing incline DB benches this afternoon..two of the guys I BS with in the gymwere there, also doing chest work. These guys are friggin STRONG! It kinda takes the thunder outta a guys workout to see the weight they are putting up...
I know...worry about what I can do, not what anyone ELSE can do...
but I looked over..they were doing flat DB presses with 150 friggin pounds! Made my 100lb'ers look..well...miniscule....

I asked them about diet. His answer: I eat..and lift. Pizza, burgers..steak...
I eat..and lift...
oh..the man has no fat...I think he has a fast metabolism..so will not go quite that route..

But am back on mids now... will be lifting more or less first thing in my day while fresh...so watch my strength go up!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

pst burner its called ROIDS


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

nope. they are clean.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Morning Mike!  Get that cute butt of yours in the whore thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

'ello, 'ello!
(my english impersonation..whaddya think? Pretty good?)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

i am now gonna whore my ass off in your thread since your screwing with all mine


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

Whore


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

and more whore


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

J'Bo, lemme help you!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am now gonna post my ass in your thread


wha??? you're gonna post pictures of your ass in my journal? ma'am, you have my permission!
You too, jenny? Wahoo! It's not even my birthday!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Here's a few for you B
<------- 
Damn that ass makes me happy every time i see it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

well, had a nice 4.5 days off.
I left work on Wednesday @ midnight so I could be up for an 0830 class...all day long calls..for ethics..
I nearly died. It was horrible. At least the instructor was entertaining tolisten to....
I didn't een go to work that night..I was just whooped. I even called in to the club to see if they needed me there. Nope, so I took that night off. I cannot remember if Kristen and i did anything...it feels like such a long time ago.
I got a few things done on Friday, went to the gym, then..called in sick to  the club again...I took Kristen to her first nudie bar. She was okay with it..but wouldn't allow the shot girl to giver her shot to her by sitting on her lap. Oh well..I let her..

Then we went to a country bar for a little while. man, I am rusty with my two stepping! (I think I only screwed up our rythem maybe 1/2 dozen times...I think she did catch me counting steps tho!)
Saturday...al was going well @ the club. Kristen and her girlfriends were there, as well as were the couple we are going to Mexico with. Things were going smooth..until about 1am..one of the bouncers tossed some drunk out. No biggie. I was just rounding the corner (outside of the building) from dumping a couple trash cans. THis dummy....punched and put his hand thru 1/2 " of glass. (one of our tall windows) and then walked of. I felt dumb..as I just looked at him in disbelief for a second..before going after him. Well, I stopped him, and one of the managers took him back to the front of the club...come to find out..the jackass cut his arterie on his arm..and almost bled to death....
moron..

Sunday, Kristen and I went to the parade of Homes..we didn't see any million dollar homes..but did see some REALLY nice homes...
Mike REALLY needs to make 'mo money!

Along the way...we weer of course listening to the radio, or CD's...well, I had a country CD in...and I am occasionally inclined to sing along. Now, I am no George Strait or anything..but I can belt out a decent tune....honestly.
Well, 'I Love the Way You LOve Me" by John Michael Montgomery was on..I was singing, but it wasn't working. So..I decided to go into 'Opera mode'. It was horrible..but Kristen was laughing.
next versestarted but I kept quiet, then the refrain come on...
I tried something else...
I sang it to her with my Donald Duck voice. Yep, that's right. Donald Duck.
You never realize how your wasted childhod talents will come in handy...
Well, it worked. Kristen was almost on the floor boards doubled over with laughter..I swear, she was crying...
ah...the little things..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

hey honey!!!  I'm glad you took some nights off at the club!! I can't believe that guy punched through glass~ ouch!!

I have to say I'm dying laughing at you singing MY FAVORITE song, in Donald Duck!!!! I wish I could have heard you!! LMAO!!! That was going to be our first song we danced to at our wedding..but something else won!  
Anyway.. You & Kristen sound soooo Great!!!! You sound sooo happy honey!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

ooh!
you put that awesopme pic of you back up! very hubba hubba!
Yeah....she liked that rendition of the song..


We will have to meet up at another IM get together function of some kind some day!
Y'all can talk horses and such!
(she used to be a trainer, and was talking the other day of maybe go back into competition)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yah its called Banff in January for my BDAY


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

oh yeah....


how are you feeling? Any better?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

feeling great after some doritos


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

dorritos, eh? yoon a 'bulking' diet?

What flavor?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

spicey doritos...had a shitty day now i think that i have blown a socket...blasting music dancing around half naked eating doritos laughing my ass off...cant go to the gym cause my legs hurt too effin much...so whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

dancing 1/2 nekkid?
Wel..I'd offer my service to be your DJ.....

spicy? God...don't eat the whole bag..yo'll regret it. Not only on the health side..but you'll fel like crap afterwards....
let's see..must be techno or house music, eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

I gotta a DJ...his name is Doc...tomorrow my DJ's name is Rich.
Oppps too late on the doritos thing...i figure i dance enough they will just come up cause i feel like preservative goof ball :nutty:
DEEP HOUSE DEEP DEEP DEEP HOUSE...no trance


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

well, shake your money maker!






Is this one any better?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

that is quite possibly the scariest thing i have ever seen B...please take it down its freakin me out


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

that kinda looks like me


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

I do try to accomodate!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

hey..ever thought about siging up for that show 'shipmates'?
You're hot, single...great catch...wanna go on a free cruise and maybe find love? Or at least have a great free weekend?
(and a bonus for our viewing pleasure?)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

hmm..some concert ison TV right now..one of your fellow canadians is on..Shania Twain..hmm..she's hot...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

you think i could do that? 

i am soo effin horney right now i would attack the men on the boat and everyone on TV would see it  not a good story.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

that wold be a GREAT episode! 
'Attack of the 5'9" ravenous beauty!"

the guy on tonight's episode..is supposed to hook up w/ two girls...this oughta be goood!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

well this is my episode...see how many men can survive the j'bo whip


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

they all cater to me and the one that pays the most attention to me wins....dont know what they win though.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

um...you?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

no silly...they get to be capitan


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't think that is how it works....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

oh how does it work? they get a date with the person or something


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

yep! Two people are introduced to one another and they have a three day long daye with each other while on a Carribean cruise!
www.shipmatestv.com


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

Mmmm and how do i get my ass on there?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2003)

I guess you go to the link and sign up, I guess....
some of the used to heckle me when we watche the show thta I should sign up....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

now your in LOVE ha i am gonna go and you arent.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ooh!
> you put that awesopme pic of you back up! very hubba hubba!
> Yeah....she liked that rendition of the song..
> ...



Hey cutie!!!

THANKS About the pic!!  Your such a sweetie!! 

Yes!! We do need to meet at another IM event..soooon!!!!

Ohhh I love horses!!!!! I use to have over 10 until I was 13 years old  ... Granny & grandpa sold them  To raise only cows!!

But.. I have been telling Matt for the past few months that I want a horse!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

ohh and damnit J'bo.. now I'm craving Cool Ranch Doritos!! Thanks chick!! LoL!!!!! YUM!!!!!

You & Burner were cracking me up above!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> *(and a bonus for our viewing pleasure?)*



nice touch


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now your in LOVE ha i am gonna go and you arent.


..well, lemme know when you do get on...I'd wanna see what lucky guy gets to hang out w/ you for three days....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey cutie!!!
> 
> THANKS About the pic!!  Your such a sweetie!!
> ...


hey!
Kristen's paren't sjust ahd to put down her childhood hores..it had cholic or something and wouldn't recover. She took it pretty badly. (that was a few weeks ago)
I need to find a way to get in touch w/ her mother..and get it's birthdates..I saw a great print of a black horse..I was gonna give her a nice kind of a memorial plaque...

They got rid of horses to raise cows? Stupid, chew on cud cows?
Turn into tasty steaks and burgers? hmm..tacos.....
what was I talking about?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> nice touch


thank you!
It's the little things..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..well, lemme know when you do get on...I'd wanna see what lucky guy gets to hang out w/ you for three days....



huh? hang out with me for 3 days  whatcha talkin about Mr?

oh yah i forgot what we were chattin about  but just read above  oh i will let you know...although there isnt a section on that site that tells you how to enter...unless i missed it.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

I will look later..the bos is here..
Gotta look like i am ACTUALLY working...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

on the star ship enterprise?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

yep!
I wish I could show you pics of te work area...get some fog machines and some of those sound effects..and I swear it WOULD look like the bridge of the Enterprise!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

"I'm givin it all she's got captian!!" 

Greetings from down unda


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

was'sup, ris!
Hows things on your side of this big ball of mud we are on?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

Better today  We had some wicked wind yesterday  (not that type) Someone actually got killed in Sydney!! Tree fell on his car. The guy that lives ova the road from me got his car and boat squashed too!! Nasty.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

holy crap!
Glad that y'all are ok though!
Now...with all those mighty muscles you have, you can go over and help toss felled trees off his property!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

Oh i was gonna *ahem* bullchit but the fireies wouldnt let me  *ahem* bullchit *ahem*


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

they probably didn't wanna get showed up....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

I heard one of them say something about workcover... yeah right. Time to hit the gym bro, we'll catch up later. Have you got MSN?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

later!
I do, but not at work...not allowed with secure networks..


----------

